# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  القواعد العامة للاتحاد الرياضي لكرة القدم السوداني

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
القواعد العامة للاتحاد الرياضى السودانى لكرة القدم  
لسنة 2004 تعديل لسنة 2009

عملاً بأحكام المادة 12/ 6 /د من قانون هيئات الشباب والرياضة لسنة 2003 مقروءة  
مع المادة 10/أ من النظام الاساسى للاتحاد الرياضى السودانى لكرة القدم لسنة 2004م تعديل لسنة 2009م  
تصدر القواعد العامة الآتى نصها : 
الفصل الاول 
أحكام تمهيدية 
اسم القواعد وتاريخ العمل بها 
المادة 1 : 
‌أ) تسمى هذه القواعد ( القواعد العامة للاتحاد الرياضى السوداني لكرة القدم لسنة (تعديل لسنة 2009م)  
‌ب) تسرى هذه القواعد بعد إجازتها من الجمعية العمومية, بما لايتعارض مع القانون واي لوائح  
صادرة بموجبه وبما لا يتعارض مع النظام الاساسى لسنة 2004م تعديل 2009م. 
تعريفات
المادة 2 :
‌أ) تكون للكلمات والعبارات الواردة في هذه القواعد ذات المعاني الممنوحة لها في قانون هيئات  
الشباب والرياضة لسنة 2003م واللائحة العامة  
لهيئات الشباب والرياضة لسنة 2003م والنظام الاساسي للاتحاد الرياضى السوداني لكرة القدم 
لسنة 2004م تعديل 2009م
‌ب) في هذه القواعد وما لم يقتض السياق معني أخر تكون للكلمات والعبارات المعاني الموضحة ادناه: 
الأتحاد 
يقصد به الاتحاد الرياضى السوداني لكرة القدم  
الجمعية العمومية يقصد بها الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد الرياضى السوداني لكرة القدم 
مجلس الأدارة 
يقصد به مجلس ادارة الاتحاد الرياضى السوداني لكرة القدم 
المجلس المحلي 
يقصد به مجلس ادارة الاتحاد المحلي 
المجلس الفرعي
يقصد به مجلس ادارة الاتحاد الفرعي
اللعبة 
يقصد به لعبة كرة القدم 
القانون 
يقصد به قانون هيئات الشباب والرياضة لسنة 2003م 
اللائحة 
يقصد بها اللائحة العامة لهيئات الشباب والرياضة لسنة 2003م
المفوضية 
يقصد بها المفوضية المختصة لتسجيل هيئات الشباب والرياض
النادي 
يقصد به النادي الرياضي المسجل وفقا للقانون 
الاتحاد المعني يقصد به الاتحاد المحلي او الفرعي كيفما تكون الحالة 
الموسم
يقصد به موسم اللعب المقرر وفق القواعد العامة
المنطقة 
يقصد بها منطقة الاتحاد المحلي او الفرعي التي يحددها الاتحاد 
الناشئين و الشباب هي الفرق السنية المنصوصة عنها في القواعد العامة دون (17) ودون (20) سنة 
اللاعب الهاوى 
يقصد به اللاعب المسجل ومقيد فى كشف النادى وفق القواعد العامة 
اللاعب غير الهاوى 
يقصد به اللاعب المسجل فى كشف النادى بعقد وفق لائحة اللاعبين غير الهواة
تسجيل اللاعب 
يعني قيام الاتحاد المعني بتسجيل اللاعب لأول مرة في سجل تسجيل اللاعب المقرر من الاتحاد  
قيد اللاعب
يعني قيد اللاعب المسجل في كشوفات لاعبي الأندية المعنية وفقا لهذه القواعد 
انتقال اللاعب 
يعني انتقال اللاعب من نادي الي نادي داخل منطقته اوخارجها وداخل السودان اوخارجه وفقا القواعد العامة
المباريات التنافسية
يقصد بها مباريات الدورى المحلى ومباريات الدورى الممتاز وكأس السودان القومى وكأس السودان المحلى ومباريات اى منافسة قومية ينظمها الاتحاد ومباريات اى منافسة محلية يصادق عليها الاتحاد و مباريات اى كأس محلى يشارك فيها جميع اندية الدرجة المعنية بشرط ان تتم هذه المباريات اثناء فترة اللعب التنافسى.
المباراة 
فترة لعب من شوطين متساويين لا يقل زمن الشوط عن اربعين دقيقة ولا يزيد عن خمسة واربعين دقيقة حسب ما يقرره مجلس الادارة 
الملعب
هو ميدان اللعب الذي تقيم فيه الاتحادات منافسا تها وتتوفر فيه الشروط الاساسية المنصوص عنها في قانون اللعبة  
الاستاد
اى ملعب قانونى بالمبانى الثابتة وفقا للنظام الاساسى والقواعد العامة 
اللجنة الادارية هي اللجنة المقصودة وفق النظام الاساسي  
اللجنة المنظمة
هي اللجنة المقصودة وفق النظام الاساسي 
لجنة الاستئنافات 
هي اللجنة المقصودة وفق النظام الاساسي 
لجنة الانضباط
يقصد بها اللجنة التي يكونها مجلس الإدارة للمحاسبة وفق النظام الأساسي. 
الحكم
يقصد به الشخص الذي يعتمده الاتحاد وتم قيده بسجلاته وفقا للنظام الاساسي ولهذه القواعد واي لوائح او قرارات يصدرها 
اللجنة المركزية للحكام هي اللجنة المكونة وفق النظام الاساسي
لجنة التحكيم المحليه
هي اللجنة المكونة وفق النظام الاساسي
لجنة التحكيم الفرعية
هي اللجنة المكونة وفق النظام الاساسي
المدرب
يقصد به الشخص الذى يعتمده الاتحاد وتم قيده بسجلاته وفقا للنظام الاساسى وهذه القواعد واى لوائح او قرارات يصدرها.
اللجنة المركزية للمدربين هي اللجنة المكونة وفق النظام الاساسي 
لجنة التدريب المحلية 
هي اللجنة المكونة وفق النظام الاساسي
لجنة التدريب الفرعية هى اللجنة المكونة وفق النظام الاساسي 
الفصل الثانى
الأندية
المادة 3 : يكون انتساب الأندية للأتحاد العام على النحو التالى :-
يقدم النادى الذى يرغب فى الانتساب للاتحاد العام طلباً الى سكرتير الاتحاد المعنى يؤكد فيه التزام النادي بالنظام الأساسي 
للاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم ولوائحه وبالنظام الاساسي للاتحاد الأفريقي ولوائحه وبالنظام الأساسي للاتحاد الرياضي السوداني 
لكرة القدم وقواعده العامة ولوائحه وقرارات وتوجيهات مجلس الإدارة ويجب ان يرفق مع الطلب الأتي:-
‌أ) مصادقة السلطات المحلية على النادى. 
‌ب) نسخة من النظام الاساسى للنادى والمصدق عليها من المفوضية المعنية. 
‌ج) أسماء أعضاء مجلس الأدارة ومناصبهم. 
‌د) كشف بأسماء لاعبي كرة القدم ويجب ان يكون الحد الأدنى لعدد اللاعبين الذين يود النادى قيدهم ثمانية عشرلاعباً.
هـ) يجب على النادي سداد أي رسوم سنوية للانتساب يقررها مجلس الإدارة أو الاتحاد المعني بالإضافة إلي التزامه بسداد 
أي رسوم يقررها مجلس الإدارة أو الاتحاد المعني للشكاوى أو الاستئنافات أو التسجيلات أو الانتقالات.
المادة : 4
يجب ان يكون اسم النادى ولون ملابسه وشعاره مميزا عن غيره من الاندية المنتسبة للاتحاد المعنى.
المادة : 5 
إذا استوفى النادى شروط الانتساب اعلاه واي شروط يضعها الاتحاد المعنى ووافق الاتحاد المعنى على الانتساب يوضع 
النادى في اخر درجة من درجات الدورى وبعد تأهيله من خلال منافسة يقيمها الاتحاد المعنى ودفع الرسوم المقررة.
المادة : 6
يعتبر مجلس إدارة أي نادي مسئولاً عن تصرفات أعضائه الذين يتسببون في الإخلال بالنظام الأساسي أو أي قواعد أو أي 
قرارات يصدرها مجلس الإدارة أو يسئ إلي سمعته وسمعة أي من أعضائه ويحق لمجلس الإدارة أو الاتحاد المعني طبقا 
لذلك محاسبة مجلس إدارة النادي أو الشخص المعني. 
المادة : 7
لا يجوز لاي نادى الاشتراك فى لعب او تنظيم أي مباراة مع نادى غير منتسب للاتحاد العام الا بموافقة مجلس الادارة اوالاتحاد المعني .
المادة : 8
يحق للاتحاد المعنى ان يحاسب مجلس اداراة أي نادى او أي من اعضائه لا يلتزم بهذه القواعد . 
(نواصل)


*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الفصل الثالث

المدارس السنية وفرق الناشئين والشباب 
أولاً: المدارس السنية
المادة : 9
المدارس السنية هى المدارس التى تنشأ لتعليم الصغار لعب كرة القدم بأسس علمية وفق منهج وتستهدف فئتين من ا
لصغار وفق أعمارهم:
الفئة الاولى: تضم ثلاث مراحل وفق الاعمار التالية:
من6 سنوات الى 8 سنوات
من 8 سنوات الى 10 سنوات
من 10 سنوات الى 12 سنة
الفئة الثانية: تضم ثلاث مراحل سنية وفق الاعمار التالية:
من 12 سنة الى 14 سنة
من14 سنة الى 16 سنة
من16 سنة الى 18 سنة
المادة : 10
يجوز لأى نادى منتسب للاتحاد ولأى شركة أو مؤسسة خاصة ولأى فرد أو جماعة أن تنشئ مدرسة سنية للفئة الاولى أو 
الثانية أو للفئتين معاً على أن يتم تسجيل المدرسة لدى الاتحاد المحلى الذى تقع فى دائرته المدرسة أو لدى الاتحاد مباشرة 
المادة : 11 
يتم تسجيل المدرسة عند إستيفئها للشروط التالية:
1- الالتزام الصارم بالاعمار الحقيقية للمقبولين. 
2- الالتزام بموافقة ولى الامر مياشرة وكتابة بقبول إبنه فى المدرسة. 
3- الالتزام بمتابعة النشاط الاكاديمى للمقبولين بها.
المادة : 12
يجوز لادارة المدرسة السنية أن تفرض مصاريف دراسية على كل أو بعض المقبولين بها يدفعها ولى أمر المقبول بالمدرسة .
المادة : 13 
لايجوز للمقبول بالمدرسة السنية أن يترك المدرسة ليلتحق بمدرسة أرى أو بفريق من فرق الناشئين أو الشباب المنتسبة للاتحاد 
العام أو لاحد الاندية المنتسبة إلابموافقة إدارة المدرسة ولايشترط موافقة إدارة المدرسة فى حالة توقف المدرسة عن العمل أو فى 
حالة إنتقال سكن الدارس الى مدينة أخرى.
المادة : 14 
على الاتحاد المحلى أو الاتحاد الذى تسجل به المدرسة أن يراقب دورياَ أداء المدرسة للاطمئنان أو التأكد من المستوى الفنى 
للمدربين العاملين بالمدرسة ودورهم التربوى والاخلاقى نحو الدارسين الصغار.
المادة : 15
يجوز للمدرسة أن تنسب فريقاً فى الدرجة الخامسة أو الرابعة بموافقة الدائرة المسئولة.
ثانياً فرق الناشئين والشباب:ـ 
المادة 16: 
فرق الناشئين هى الفرق التى تضم لاعبين اعمارهم 14 سنة ودون 17 سنة وفرق الشباب هى التى تضم لاعبين اعمارهم
17سنة ودون 20 سنة.
المادة 17:
يكون انتساب فرق الناشئين والشباب لموسم لعب واحد يحدد توايخه مجلس الادارة ويجوز تجديد انتساب النادى
المادة 18:
تسجل فرق الناشئين كدرجة خامسة وفريق الشباب كدرجة رابعة في الاتحاد المعني دون أن يكون هنالك صعود أو هبوط من
الخامسة للرابعة أو من الرابعة للثالثة ولا تمثل فرق الناشئين والشباب ولا تشارك في الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد المعني.
1/ يجب على فريق الناشئين أو فريق الشباب الذي يرغب في الانتساب للاتحاد العام أن يقدم طلبا مكتوباً إلي سكرتير 
الاتحاد المحلي أو الفرعي مرفقا معه كشفاً بأسماء لاعبي فريق كرة القدم وفقاً للأعمار السنية المقررة أعلاه بشرط ألا يقل 
عددهم عن 18 لاعب ولا يزيد عن 20 لاعب بالنسبة لفرق الناشئين ولا يزيد عن 22 لاعب بالنسبة لفريق الشباب.
2/ يرفق كل فريق مع الطلب كشفاً بأسماء إداريي الفريق على ألا يقل عددهم عن خمسة أشخاص.
3/ يحدد في الطلب اسم الفريق ولون ملابسه وشعاره إن وجد.
4/ يرفق مع الطلب شهادة ميلاد أصلية أو شهادة تسنين مستخرجة من قبل ثلاثة سنوات لكل لاعب، وعلى الاتحاد المعني 
مراجعة الشهادات مع الجهات المختصة.
المادة 19:
يجوز لأي نادي من الأندية المنتسبة بالاتحاد المعني أن ينسب فريق للناشئين أو فريق للشباب أو الاثنان معاً باسمه أو 
يرعى أي فرق للناشئين أو الشباب منتسبة .
المادة :20
لا يجوز تقديم اسم أي لاعب ضمن كشف فريق الشباب او الناشئين قد سبق له أن وقع وتم قيده لأي نادي منتسب داخل 
أو خارج منطقته.
المادة 21:
1/ لا يجوز تقديم اسم لاعب في اكثر من فريق واحد للناشئين والشباب
2/ لا يجوز شطب اسم أي لاعب ورد اسمه في كشف اللاعبين عند تقديم طلب الانتساب.
3/ يجوز لأي نادي بالدرجة الممتازة إشراك الخمسة لاعبين المسجلين في كشف تحت العشرين مع فريقي الدرجة الرابعة أو
الخامسة حسب سن اللاعب بشرط أن يكون قد نسب الفريق باسمه باتحاده المحلي.
المادة: 22 
يجب على الاتحاد المعني إدارة نشاط فريق الشباب والناشئين وتنظيم برنامج نشاط متواصل لهم خلال فترة انتسابهم
بالكيفية والطريقة التي يراها مناسبة حسب عددها ونوعها وتواجدها الجغرافي بمنطقته. 
المادة : 23 
تسجل فرق الناشئين كدرجة خامسة وفريق الشباب كدرجة رابعة في الاتحاد المعني دون أن يكون هنالك صعود أو هبوط من 
الخامسة للرابعة أو من الرابعة للثالثة ولا تمثل فرق الناشئين والشباب ولا تشارك في الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد المعني.

الفصل الرابع

الاستادات
المادة : 24 
تشرف الاتحادات المحلية على الاستادات التابعة لها و للأندية المنتسبة في مناطقها ويلتزم النادي بالصرف على الإضاءة 
والري والتخطيط الميداني والصيانة ويحصل مقابل ذلك على نسبة مئوية من دخل المباريات المقامة بالإستاد.
المادة : 25 
يجب على الاتحادات المعنية والأندية صاحبة الإستاد الالتزام بالبرامج التي يحددها الاتحاد أو الاتحادات المعنية بما لا 
يتعارض مع برنامج الاتحاد.
المادة : 26 
1/ يحق للاتحاد العام منح أي من أعضائه أو أعضاء لجانه أو المتعاونين معه أو أي شخصيات رياضية بطاقات دخول أو إذن 
دخول مؤقت لجميع الاستادات بالسودان ويجوز تعطيل العمل بها أو سحبها متى ما رأى ذلك . 
2/ يمنح اذن الدخول المؤقت للاستادات لمباراة أو لمدة محددة خلال الموسم وتمنح البطاقات لموسم واحد ويترك أمر تجديدها 
أو إبطالها لمجلس الادارة او المجلس المحلى اوالمجلس الفرعى. 
3/ مع مراعاة توجيهات مجلس الإدارة يحدد المجلس المحلي أو الفرعي فئات الدخول لأي من الاستادات التي يشرف عليها 
وذلك في غير المباريات التي يديرها الاتحاد بأي من الاستادات.
4/ في غير المباريات التي يدرها الاتحاد بأي من الاستادات يحق للمجلس المحلي أو الفرعي إصدار لائحة تصدق بطاقات 
الدخول المؤقتة وتحدد لها أماكن الجلوس في دور الرياضة التابعة للاتحاد المحلي أو الفرعي ولها الحق في تعديل نظم 
منح البطاقات ويجوز لها سحب هذه البطاقات أو تعطيل العمل بها في أي وقت تراه مع مراعاة توجيهات مجلس الإدارة. 
المادة : 27 
في المباريات والمنافسات التي ينظمها الاتحاد والمباريات الدولية والقارية والإقليمية يكون حصراً حق البث التلفزيوني 
والإذاعي والرعاية والتسويق الرياضي والإعلان داخل الاستاد للاتحاد ويقوم بتوزيع العائد وفقا للوائح التي يصدرها مجلس 
الإدارة أو لوائح الاتحاد الدولي أو الإفريقي والاتحاد العربي أو سيكافا حسبما تكون الحالة .

نواصل
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الفصل الخامس
تسجيل وقيد اللاعبين 
المادة : 28
تتم جميع اجراءات تسجيل اللاعبين وقيدهم بكشوفات الاندية المنتسبة داخل مكاتب الاتحاد أو الاتحاد المحلى المعنى 
وتتم الاجراءات تحت اشراف السكرتير المعنى أو من يفوضه كتابة حسب اللائحة التى يصدرها الاتحاد المعنى ولا يتم 
تسجيل اى لاعب جديد إلا بعد ابراز الجنسية أو البطاقة الشخصية. 
المادة :29 
1- لا يجوز أن يزيد عدد اللاعبين المقيدين في كشف أي نادي بالدرجة الممتازة والأولي عن ثمانية وعشرين لاعبا هواة 
كانوا أم متعاقدين وفقا لما يقرره مجلس الإدارة عن أعمارهم السنية استنادا علي نص المادة (37) من الجزء الاول 
من النظام الأساسي.
2- لا يجوز أن يزيد عدد اللاعبين المقيدين في كشف أي نادي بالدرجة الثانية أو الثالثة عن ثلاثين لاعبا وفقا لما يقرره
مجلس الإدارة عن أعمارهم السنية.
3- لا يجوز لأي نادي في الدرجة الممتازة أن يشطب أو ينهي تعاقد أكثر من سبعة لاعبين ولايجوز لأى نادى بالدرجة 
الاولى أن يشطب أكثر من عشرة لاعبين , وذلك فى الفترة الرئيسية والفترة التكميلية معاً ,ولا يحسب ضمنهم اللاعبين 
صغار السن وأولئك الذين انتهت فترة قيدهم أو تعاقدهم مع ناديهم ولا الذين يشطبهم النادي لتجديد فترة قيدهم 
ولا اللاعبين الذين توفاهم الله أو أولئك الذين يثبت مرضهم بداء القلب القاتل في حالة ممارستهم للعبة كرة القدم أو 
بإعاقة جسدية تقعده عن ممارسة لعبة كرة القدم حاضراً أو مستقبلاً ويشترط موافقة مجلس الإدارة في الحالتين الأخيرتين.
4- لا يجوز تسجيل أي لاعب أجنبي هاو أو متعاقد في كشف أي نادي بالدرجة الممتازة إلا وفقا للاتي:-
أ) تقديم شهادة من اتحاد بلاده تثبت بأنه سبق أن لعب لوطنه في احدي منتخباتها قارياً أو دولياً أو تقديم شهادة 
من الاتحاد المنتقل منه تثبت بأنه كان يلعب بأحد أندية الدرجة الممتازة به حتى تاريخ طلب الانتقال.
ب) تقديم شهادة طبية تثبت سلامته البدنية والصحية ويجوز لمجلس الإدارة مراجعة الشهادة بإعادة الكشف عليه.
المادة : 30 
أ‌ - يكون أقصي عدد للاعبين الأجانب متعاقدين أو هواة في النادي الواحد ثلاثة لاعبين فقط. 
ب‌- ولا يجوز لأي نادي بالدرجة الأولي أو الممتازة تسجيل أي لاعب أجنبي في خانة حارس المرمي. 
ج- لايجوز تسجيل أى لاعب أجنبى فى الدرجة الثانية أو الثالثة إلا إذا كانت أسرته مقيمة بالسودان. 
المادة : 31 
يجوز لمجلس الادارة تكليف سكرتير الاتحاد بطلب اجراءات تسجيل اى لاعب بغرض الفحص والمراجعة وله الحق 
فى تصحيح الاجراءات وفرض غرامة مالية كما يجوز له تحويل مرتكبى المخالفة للمحاسبة. 
المادة : 32
تحرر جميع استمارات تسجيل وقيد اللاعبين من أربعة نسخ أصلية بالحبر وتشمل اسم اللاعب مربعاً وتوقيعه وبصمته 
مع ستة صور فوتوغرافية ورقم البطاقة الشخصية أو الجنسية على ان ترسل نسخة من الاستمارة للاتحاد العام وتكون 
صلاحية استمارة التسجيل خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ استلامها ولا يجوز التسجيل في غير الاستمارة الصادرة من الاتحاد.
المادة : 33 
لا تعتمد استمارة التسجيل والقيد إلا إذا كانت مختومة بختم النادي وموقع عليها بواسطة اثنين من الضباط الأربعة للنادي
(الرئيس، نائب الرئيس، السكرتير، أمين المال) أو نائبي السكرتير وأمين المال المعتمدين.
المادة : 34 
عند اكتمال اجراءات تسجيل أي لاعب لاول مرة يتم تسجيل اللاعب فى سجل اللاعبين المقرر من الاتحاد ويستخرج له
الكرت المقرر من الاتحاد وبطاقة اللاعب ويتم قيده فى كشف لاعبى النادى الذى وقع له ويتم تسجيل جميع تحركات 
اللاعب بعد ذلك فى السجل والكرت الخاص علاوة على أى بيانات أخرى تنص عليها هذه القواعد .
أ) لا يجوز تسجيل وقيد أي لاعب في نادي ينتسب للاتحاد ألا في فترتي الراحة والتسجيل .
ب) مع مراعاة عدم الاخلال بعمومية ما تقدم لا يسمح بتسجيل وقيد اكثر من خمسة لاعبين لاي نادي خلال فترة 
الراحة والتسجيل والانتقالات التكميلية من 16 يونيو وحتي 30 يونيو.
المادة : 35 
مع مراعاة المادة أحكام المادة (49) من هذه القواعد تكون فترة قيد اللاعب غير المتعاقد في أي نادي أربعة سنوات ويجوز
للنادي أن يتنازل عن قيد اللاعب لصالح نادي أخر وبموافقة اللاعب بعد انقضاء ثلاثة سنوات علي قيد اللاعب له.
المادة : 36 
إذا انتهت فترة قيد أي لاعب للنادي بعد نهاية احدي فترتي الراحة والتسجيلات يستمر قيده وتسجيله لناديه حتى 
بداية فترة الراحة والتسجيل التالية وعلي الرغم مما ورد في المادة (35) أعلاه أي لاعب يكمل فترة قيده خلال احدي فترتي 
الراحة والتسجيل يحق له الانتقال والقيد في أي تاريخ خلال فترة الراحة والتسجيل مع مراعاة المادة (71) من هذه القواعد.
المادة : 37
يجوز للنادي بموافقة اللاعب شطبه وإعادة قيده لفترة أربعة سنوات قادمة مرة أخرى قبل انتهاء فترة قيده بذلك النادي 
بشرط أن يتم ذلك خلال إحدى فترتي الراحة والتسجيل المحددتين .
المادة : 38
لا يتم قيد اللاعب الموقع فى استمارة قيد وتسجيل اللاعبين اذا اتضح ان كشوفات النادى مكتملة بعدد اللاعبين المسموح بقيدهم .
المادة : 39 
يجب على سكرتير الاتحاد المعنى ان يرفع امر قيد وتسجيل أي لاعب الى اللجنة الادارية المختصة فى الحالات الاتية :- 
‌أ) اذا اتضح اى خطأ فى بيانات استمارات قيد وتسجيل اللاعب او انتهاء فترة سريان مفعولها القانونى. 
‌ب) اذا اتضح ان اللاعب سبق ان وقع على استمارة قيد لنادى اخر خلال فترة قيد اللاعبين الجارية. 
‌ج) اذا اتضح ان اللاعب مسجل فى اتحاد محلى اخر. 
‌د) اذا اتضح ان اللاعب لا زال موقوفا بسبب محاولته القيد لأكثر من نادى واحد. 
هـ) اذا اتضح ان هناك طعن مكتوب من اللاعب فى صحة تسجيله او قيده. 
المادة : 40 
يتم شطب قيد أي لاعب بناءاً على خطاب من النادي المعني موقعاً عليه بواسطة اثنين من الضباط الأربعة للنادي 
(الرئيس ، نائب الرئيس ، السكرتير، أمين المال) أو نائبي السكرتير وأمين المال المعتمدين مبيناً أسباب الشطب وتاريخ القرار
وفي حالة الشطب بسبب سوء السلوك يجب على سكرتير الاتحاد المعني أن يعتمد شطب اللاعب وإحالة الأمر للجنة الإدارية 
المختصة التي يجوز لها إيقاف اللاعب متى رأت ذلك ضرورياً بشرط أن تتيح له فرصة الدفاع عن نفسه . 
المادة : 41
يجب على الاتحاد المعني الاحتفاظ بالسجل المقرر لتسجيل وقيد اللاعبين والاحتفاظ بالكرت المقرر لكل لاعب في أي نادي
بالاتحاد مبيناً فيه صورة اللاعب ورقم جنسيته أو بطاقته الشخصية أو أي ورقة ثبوتية صادرة من جهة معترف بها وتسجيل 
كل تحركاته وأي عقوبات صدرت ضده بالإضافة إلي سيرة وسجل لللاعب منذ عمره اثني عشر عاماً ويحدد الفرق التي لعب
بها وتواريخ ذلك على أن يلازم هذا السجل اللاعب في تحركاته الداخلية والخارجية. 
المادة : 42
يجوز لاي اتحاد محلى وضع ضوابط للتسجيل والقيد بشرط أن لا تتعارض مع النظام الاساسي وهذه القواعد واى لوائح 
وقرارات يصدرها مجلس الادارة. 
المادة : 43
يجب على كل اتحاد محلى قبل بداية اللعب التنافسى ان يوزع على الاندية كشوفات بأسماء اللاعبين المسجلين فى كل الاندية. 
المادة : 44
تتم إجراءات قيد اللاعبين الأجانب الهواة المنتقلين من الاتحادات الوطنية التابعة للاتحاد الدولي وفقا للائحة الانتقالات 
الدولية و يتم تسجيلهم لدى الاتحادات المحلية بموجب خطاب يصدره مجلس الإدارة مع مراعاة المادة 32 من هذه القواعد.
المادة : 45
أى لاعب يتم قيده فى اى نادى غير اندية الاتحاد المحلى التابع له دون اتخاذ الاجراءات المنصوص عنها للانتقال يراعى 
فى محاسبته الاتى :- 
‌أ) يحاسب اللاعب بواسطة اللجنة الادارية فى المنطقة التى تمت فيها المخالفة 
‌ب) يوقف نشاطه كليا لمدة سنة من تاريخ اليوم التالى لاخر مباراة اشترك فيها ان كان اكتشاف المخالفة من شكوى ضد ناديه
او من تاريخ استلام مستند بواسطة الاتحاد المختص باكتشاف المخالفة ان كان غير ذلك 
‌ج) يشطب اللاعب من كشوفات النادى الذى تم قيده فيه مؤخرا ويشطب من سجلات الاتحاد المعنى ويعتمد قيده فى 
منطقته الأولى ولا تتأثر نتيجة المباراة بسبب اشتراك اللاعب المخالف لهذه المادة مع فريقه فى منطقته الأولى 
المادة : 46 
مع مراعاة أحكام المادة (109) أولاً (أ) و(ب) النادى الذى يتضح لاحقا ان قيده لأى لاعب مخالف للقواعد بسبب تسجيله
وقيده بمنطقة اخرى بتاريخ سابق واشتراكه فعليا فى مباراة يفقد نتيجة المباراة اذا قدمت شكوى قانونية ويجوز للجنة 
الادارية المختصة محاسبة رئيس وسكرتير النادى او نوابهم الموقعين على اورنيك تسجيل وقيد اللاعب اذا ثبت اشتراكهما فى 
تقديم معلومات غير صحيحة بسوء قصد.
المادة : 47 
مع مراعاة أحكام المادة (109) أولاً (أ) و(ب) يجب على اللجنة الادارية المختصة ان توقف اى لاعب وقع اوقيد لاكثر من 
نادى واحد فى منطقته لمدة لا تقل عن اثنى عشر شهرا على ان يعتمد توقيعه او قيده للنادى الذى وقع اوقيد له اولا على ان تبدأ 
مدة الايقاف من تاريخ توقيعه للنادى الذى يعتمد له الشطب. 
المادة : 48 
يصدر مجلس الادارة لائحة خاصة لتنظيم اجراءات تسجيل او قيد اللاعبين غير الهواة ويجب مراعاتها عند تطبيق هذه القواعد .
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الفصل السادس

انتقالات اللاعبين الهواة
المادة: 491- لا يجـوز انتـقال لاعب من نادي إلي آخر في اتحاده ألا خلال فترة الراحةالرئيسية 1/12-31/12 وفي الحالات التالية:-
أولاً :- إذا طلب اللاعب الانتقال كتابة إلي نادي آخر في درجة أعلى ووافق الناديان على الطلب كتابة يتم قيده بشرط ان يكون قد مضى على اخر قيد فى ناديه الذى طلب منه الانتقال فترة لا تقل عن عامين.
ثانياً :- اذا طلب اللاعب الانتقال كتابة الى نادى فى درجة اعلى ولم يوافق النادى الاخر على ذلك الطلب فى هذه الحالة يوقف اللاعب ستة اشهر من الاشتراك فى المباريات التنافسية المحلية والقومية ويجوز له الاشتراك فيما عدا ذلك
بعد ان تتوفر الشروط الاتية : 
أ. يجب ان يمضى على اول قيد للاعب فى ناديه الذى طلب منه الانتقال فترة لا تقل عن عامين واللاعب الذى يوقع فى طلب الانتقال دون استيفاء هذا الشرط يعتبر انتقاله باطلا ويوقف نشاطه لمدة عام من تاريخ توقيعه على الطلب ويرفض انتقاله.
ب. يوقع اللاعب على طلب الانتقال المقرر من الاتحاد امام سكرتير الاتحاد المعنى او من يفوضه السكرتير على ان يكون طلب الانتقال نهائيا ولا يجوز سحبه .
ج. تعتمد اللجنة الادارية انتقال اللاعب بعد التأكد من استيفاء الشروط اعلاه وصحة البيانات فى طلب الانتقال .
د. يجب ان تبدأ فترة ايقاف اللاعب المنصوص عنها اعلاه من تاريخ تقديم طلب الانتقال ورغم ذلك يحق للاعب ان يمارس نشاطه التنافسى محليا فورا مع النادى الاخر دون اكمال مدة الايقاف متى ما وافق النادى الذى كان مقيدا به اللاعب على انتقاله للنادى الاخر.
2- يستثني من أحكام المادة (49، أولاً وثانياً) لاعبو النادي الذي هبط من الدرجة الممتازة إلي الدرجة الأولي ولاعبو النادي الذي هبط من الدرجة الأولي إلي الدرجة الثانية في أول موسم لهبوطهم ولاعبو النادي الذي صعد من الدرجة الثالثة للدرجة الثانية ولاعبو النادي الذي صعد من الدرجة الثانية للدرجة الأولي في أول موسم بعد صعودهم ولاعبو نادي الدرجة الأولي الذي تأهل لمنافسة الدوري العام ممثلاً لاتحاده بعد حصوله على بطولة الدوري المحلي إذ لا يجوز للاعبيهم الانتقال لدرجة أعلي . 
المادة : 50

اللاعب الذى يتم نقله يجب ان يتم قيده لناديه الجديد بشرط ان تكون هناك خانة شاغرة فى كشوفات النادى والا 
يرفض الطلب .
المادة : 51

اللاعب الموقوف تتم اجراءات انتقاله وفق الاجراءات المنصوص عنها فى هذه القواعد على ان تستمر عقوبة الايقاف سارية ما لم تلغى او تعدل بواسطة مجلس الادارة بناءا على استرحام من اللاعب بواسطة اتحاده . 
المادة : 52

‌أ) لا يجوز شطب اللاعب خلال الاسبوع الاخير في كل من فترتي الراحة والتسجيل والانتقال.
‌ب) اللاعب المشطوب أثناء فترتي الإعداد أو اللعب التنافسي لا يحق له التسجيل إلا في إحدي فترتي الراحة و التسجيل والانتقال .
‌ج) اللاعب المشطوب من غير أندية الدرجة الممتازة أو الصاعدة للدرجة الممتازة يحق له الانتقال خارج اتحاده خلال فترتي الراحة والتسجيل والانتقال .
‌د) اللاعب المشطوب من أحد أندية الدرجة الممتازة أو الصاعدة للدرجة الممتازة لا يحق له التسجيل في أي نادي بالدرجة الممتازة وترتيبه افضل من ناديه السابق في نتيجة آخر بطولة للدوري الممتاز 
المادة : 53

‌أ) يملا اللاعب طلب الانتقال المقررمن الاتحاد من اربعة صور بواسطة النادى المنتقل اليه. 
‌ب) يوقع ويبصم اللاعب على اورنيك طلب الانتقال امام سكرتير الاتحاد المحلى المنتقل اليه او من يفوضه. 
‌ج) يجب ان ترفق مع الطلب ستة صور فوتوغرافية للاعب 
‌د) لا يقبل طلب الانتقال اذا لم تكن هناك خانة شاغرة في كشوفات النادي المنتقل اليه اللاعب 
هـ) يعتمد الاتحاد المعني انتقال اللاعب بعد التاكد من الشروط اعلاه وصحة البيانات في طلب الانتقال 
المادة: 54

يرسل سكرتير الاتحاد المعني خلال اسبوع بالبريد المسجل وفي تاريخ واحد اصل طلب الانتقال للاتتحاد المعني الذي كان ينتمي اليه اللاعب وصورة من الطلب للاتحاد العام ولا يجوز لاى اتحاد السماح باشراك اللاعب واستخراج البطاقة الا بعد 
وصول الكرت الاصلى للاعب من الاتحاد المنتقل منه اللاعب .
المادة : 55

لايجوز لاي لاعب أن يتقدم بأكثر من طلب انتقال واحد خلال الفترة المسموح بها الانتقال واللاعب الذي يفعل ذلك يجمد نشاطه لمدة عام علي ان يعتمد طلبه للنادي الذي تقدم بطلب الانتقال لمكتب الاتحاد المعني قبل النادي الاخر.
المادة:56

يتم انتقال اللاعبين الي الاتحادات الاجنبية الاعضاء في الاتحاد الدولي وفقا للائحة التي يصدرها الاتحاد الدولي في هذا الشأن.
المادة:57

لايجوز لاي اتحاد محلي تسجيل أي لاعب سبق وتسجل في اتحاد اخر خارج القطر إلا بعد اكمال الاجراءات القانونية 
بواسطة الاتحاد والحصول علي موافقته الكتابية علي تسجيله.
المادة :58

(أ) اللاعب السوداني الهاوى الذي يتم نقله إلي اتحاد أجنبي عضوا بالاتحاد الدولي ثم يعود مرة أخرى للسودان يتبع في حالته الإجراءات التالية .
أولاُ: إذا عاد اللاعب للسودان خلال فترة أقل من ثمانية عشر شهراً يجب إعادة قيدة بآخر نادى كان مقيداَ فيه ليكمل فترة
قيده بذلك النادى بشرط إخلاء خانة له ويمنح النادى فترة إسبوع. 
ثانياً: إذا عاد اللاعب للسودان بعد مضى ثمانية عشر شهراً فأكثر يكون حراً ويحق له التسجيل لأى نادى آخر فى أى إتحاد.
(ب) و في كل الأحوال لا يتم قيداللاعب العائد ألا خلال فترتي الراحة والتسجيل .

الفصل السابع

تسجيل و انتقالات اللاعبين غير الهواة
المادة:59

‌أ) يعتبر اللاعب غير هاوي في الاتحاد متى ما وقع عقدا مع ناديه لفترة أدناها عام و أقصاها خمسة أعوام .
‌ب) العقد الذي يوقع بين اللاعب و النادي هو عقد عمل ويجب أن ينص فيه على الأجر الشهري و الامتيازات الأخرى و حقوق اللاعب بجانب واجباته تجاه النادي و التزامه التام بنظام النادي و لوائحه مع كيفية محاسبته .
‌ج) يحكم تسجيل وقيد اللاعبين المتعاقدين غير الهواة سودانيين كانوا أو أجانب و كذلك كيفية الفصل في المنازعات المتعلقة بأوضاعهم وما يتعلق بعقودهم لائحة يصدرها مجلس الإدارة استنادا على نص المادة 57 (أ) من النظام الأساسي .
المادة:60

‌أ) يسمح بالتعاقد بين اللاعب والنادي فقط بأندية الدرجة الممتازة وفي حالة هبوط النادي من الدرجة الممتازة تكون عقوده الموقعة مع لاعبيه سارية لمدة عام واحد وتلغي بعده الا اذا صعد النادي للدرجة الممتازة. 
‌ب) يجب ان تكون نهاية اى عقد فى تاريخ 1 ديسمبر بشرط الا تكون فترة العقد اقل من سنة وفي حالة الإعارة لاتكون فترة العقد أقل من ستة أشهر . 
‌ج) يسمح بطلب شهادات النقل الدولية للاعبين الاجانب غير المعارين خلال فترة الراحة والتسجيلات الرئيسية ويسمح بطلب شهادات النقل الدولية للاعبين السودانيين والمعارين الاجانب خلال فترتي الراحة والتسجيل.
المادة :61

‌أ) في حالة تغيير هوية أي لاعب في درجة أدنى بأي اتحاد محلي من لاعب غير متعاقد إلي لاعب متعاقد يتم انتقاله
وقيده للنادي الذي تعاقد معه شريطة أن يتم ذلك خلال فترة الراحة والتسجيل والانتقال التكميلية 16/6 – 30/6 و يكون لناديه السابق الحق في تعويض مادي عن فترة تدريبه وإعداده السابقة وإذا لم يتفق الناديان خلال أسبوعين يرفع الأمر إلي لجنة شئون اللاعبين لتقرر في منح التعويض ويكون قرارها نهائي(مع مراعاة منطوق المادة49/2)من هذه القواعد.
ب)1) مع مراعاة المادة (29) لا يجوز لأي نادي بالدرجة الممتازة تسجيل أكثر من ثلاثة لاعبين في الفترة التكميلية .
2) لا يجوز لأي نادي بالدرجة الممتازة أن يسجل أكثر من لاعبين اثنين بتغيير الهوية .
ج) لا يجوز أن يفقد أي نادي أكثر من لاعب واحد فقط عن طريق تغير الهوية خلال الفترة التكميلية وإذا أتضح أن هناك أكثر من عقد واحد مع لاعبين من نفس النادي تقرر لجنة شئون اللاعبين في أمر اعتماد وقبول عقد واحد فقط وإلغاء بقية 
العقود ويكون قرارها نهائيا
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الفصل الثامن 
الموسم وبرامج المنافسات  
المادة: 62 
أ ) ينظم النشاط السنوي للأندية (الموسم) على نطاق القطر ابتداءا من العام 2011م على النحو التالي:
1. من 1 يناير حتى 14 فبراير : فترة إعداد ومباريات تجريبية ومعسكرات داخلية و خارجية وزيارات فرق اجنبية . 
2. من 15 فبراير حتى 15 يونيو : فترة لعب تنافسى. 
3. من 16 يونيو حتى 30 يونيو فترة راحة وتسجيلات وإنتقالات .
4. من 1 يوليو حتى 15 يوليو فترة إعداد ومباريات تجريبية ومعسكرات داخلية وخارجية وزيارات فرق اجنبية 
5. من 16 يوليو حتى 30 نوفمبر فترة لعب تنافسي .
6. من 1 ديسمبر وحتى 31 ديسمبر: فترة راحة وتسجيلات وانتقالات.
ب) يجوز لمجلس الإدارة منح إذن استثنائي من أحكام الفقرات (3) و (6) للاعبي المنتخب الوطني أو الأندية 
المشاركة في منافسات رسمية دولية أو قارية أو إقليمية عندما تقتضي ظروف المشاركة ذلك. 
المادة:63
‌أ) يجب أن تلتزم الاتحادات المحلية و الفرعية بوضع برامجها بما لا يتعارض مع برنامج النشاط السنوي للموسم 
المحدد في المادة 62 اعلاه ويلعب الدوري المحلي من دورتين و يجوز للاتحاد المحلي أو الفرعي بموافقة مجلس الإدارة أن يلعب الدوري من ثلاثة أو أربعة دورات .
‌ب) يجوز للاتحادات المحلية اقامة منافسات تشترك فيها اندية الدرجة الممتازة بالاتحاد المعنى بخلاف الدورى المحلى بشرط الحصول على موافقة مجلس الادارة . 
‌ج) يجب على الاندية المنتسبة تنفيذ البرامج الصادرة من مجلس الادارة او الاتحادات المحلية ولا يجوز لاى نادى رفض تنفيذ تلك البرامج .
المادة :64
يجب على الاتحادات المحلية أن تضع برامج منافساتها بما لا يتعارض مع أي برامج يصدرها مجلس الإدارة للمنافسات التي ينظمها .
المادة :65
‌أ) يدير الاتحاد جميع المباريات ذات الالتزامات الدولية التي تجرى بالسودان و المنافسات القومية على مستوى السودان و الدوري الممتاز ومنافسة كاس السودان في مراحلها القومية ومنافسات كرة القدم الخماسية و أي منافسة يقررها بجانب الإشراف والرقابة على المباريات التي تنظمها الاتحادات المحلية و الفرعية و تدير الاتحادات المحلية منافسة الدوري المحلي وكاس السودان في مراحله المحلية بجانب إدارتها للمنافسات التي تنظمها وفقا لهذه القواعد وتنشا منافسة لمنتخبات الشباب و الناشئين على مستوى الاتحادات المحلية و المناطق الرياضية يشرف عليها و يحدد شروطها و أماكن إقامتها مجلس الإدارة . 
‌ب) يضع مجلس الادارة لائحة خاصة لكل منافسة يديرها وتكون لها الحاكمية, وتضع اللجنة المنظمة واللجنة الادارية المختصة برامج المنافسات وضوابط ادارتها وتشرف عليها حسب توجيهات مجلس الادارة او المجلس المحلى المختص ويحق لها تعديل تلك البرامج ويشمل ذلك قراراتها فى مكان وتاريخ المباريات وتكون قراراتها فيما يتعلق بالبرمجة نهائية وغير قابلة للاستئناف . 
المادة:66
‌أ ) يجوز لمجلس الإدارة أو المجلس المحلي او الفرعى المختص إجراء أي تعديل فى برنامج أي منافسة يقوم بتنظيمها متى ما دعت الضرورة إلي ذلك . 
ب) لا يجوز تقديم طلب بتاجيل المباريات التنافسية بسبب مرض اوغياب او ايقاق اللاعبين او استقالة الاداريين اوقفل النادى لاى سبب من الاسباب . 
الفصل التاسع
تنظيم المباريات 
المادة :67
يجب تنظيم المباريات وفقا للقوانين واللوائح الصادرة من الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم و أي لوائح يصدرها الاتحاد. 
المادة: 68
لايجوز التصديق أو الاشتراك في أي مباراة لصالح فرد او هيئة غير رياضية الا بموافقة مجلس الادارة.
المادة :69
أ) تقام المباريات الودية بموافقة اللجنة المنظمة في حالة مشاركة أحد أندية الدرجة الممتازة أو بموافقة اللجنة الإدارية في الاتحاد المعني في غير ذلك مع مراعاة أية ضوابط يضعها مجلس الإدارة أو المجلس المحلي أو الفرعي ولا يجوز لأي نادي أو لاعب الاشتراك في أي مباراة ودية أو مهرجان أو احتفال رياضي بدون موافقة الاتحاد أو الاتحاد المحلي أو الاتحاد الفرعي وأي نادي أو لاعب أو حكم يخالف هذا النص تتم محاسبته وتوقيع العقوبات عليه وفقا لهذه القواعد أو لوائح المحاسبة والانضباط أو أي لوائح توضع بواسطة مجلس الإدارة.
ب) مع مراعاة أحكام المادة (62) (ب) أي نادي ينظم مهرجان رياضي أو احتفال أو يشارك في مباراة ودية أو مهرجان رياضي أو احتفال خلال فترة الراحة الواردة في المادة (62) من هذه القواعد الفقرات (3) و (6) يخصم من رصيده ثلاث نقاط في منافسة الدوري الممتاز بالنسبة لأندية الدرجة الممتازة والدوري المحلي بالنسبة للأندية الأخرى مع غرامة مالية لا تقل عن 10.000 سودانى جنيه ويحاسب لاعبيه بالإيقاف لعدد من المباريات حسب ما تحدده لجنة الانضباط والمحاسبة أو اللجنة الإدارية المختصة أو المجلس المحلي أو اللجنة المنظمة أو مجلس الإدارة. 
المادة: 70
‌أ) يجب اخطار الفريقين المتباريين قبل ستة وثلاثين ساعة علي الاقل من زمن بداية المباراة ويستثني من ذلك حالة المباراة الملغاة او المعادة او المؤجلة.
‌ب) لايحوز للجنة الادارية المختصة وضع مباراتين تنافسيتين لنادي واحد تكون المدة بين المباراة الاولي والثانية اقل من ثمانية واربعين ساعة من موعد المبارة الاولي ويستثنى من ذلك الحالات الخاصة المنصوص عنها في لوائح المنافسات وهذه القواعد العامة.
المادة :71
لايجوز ان يلعب اللاعب منافسة بعينها فى ناديين فى نفس الدرجة خلال موسم واحد .
المادة: 72
يسجل كل نادي لون فريقه في الاتحاد المعني ولايجوز تغييره الا بموافقة الاتحاد المعني الذي يجوز له اصدار لائحة بتنطيم استعمال الالوان المتشابهة ,اذا تقارب لون ملابس الفريقين المتباريين فعلي الفريق الزائر التابع لمنطقة اخري تغيير ملابسه وان كان الفريقان من نفس الاتحاد يطبق الحكم أي لائحة أصدرها الاتحاد المعني وإن لم توجد لائحة يجري القرعة علي ان يوفر الاتحاد المختص الملابس المناسبة للتغيير. 
المادة:73
يجب على كل فريق أن يسلم الحكم قبل بداية المباراة كشفا من ثلاثة صور باسماء لاعبيه و البدلاء على ألا يزيد عددهم عن 7 وأرقام الفنايل التي يلبسونها و أسماء أعضاء الجهاز الفني على ألا يزيد عددهم عن خمسة و تقديم البطاقات ويجب أن توقع غرامة مالية على النادي بواسطة مجلس الإدارة و المجلس المحلي المختص في حالة عدم تقديمها.
المادة :74
لا يجوز لأي نادي الاعتذار عن اشتراك فريقه في مباراة تنافسية بسبب اشتراكه في مباراة دولية وذلك حتى قبل ثلاثة أيام من تاريخ المباراة إذا كانت داخل السودان أو 5 أيام من تاريخ المباراة إذا كانت خارج السودان كما لا يجوز له طلب تأجيل اى مباراة بعد ادائه مباراة دولية خارجية معلنة بعد (48) ساعة من تاريخ وصوله وفى كل الاحوال خمسة أيام كحد اقصى من تاريخ ادائه للمباراة الدولية الخارجية. 
المادة:75
يجب على الحكم ألا يبدأ أي مباراة ألا إذا حضر لميدان اللعب ما لا يقل عن سبعة لاعبين على الأقل من كل فريق من بينهم حارس مرمى و ينهيها في حالة نقص اللاعبين الطبيعى إلي اقل من سبعة لاعبين وعلى الحكم رفع تقريره إلى اللجنة المنظمة لاتخاذ ما تراه مناسباً.
المادة 76 :
إذا حضر اى فريق الى الملعب متأخرا أو اكتمل عدد لاعبيه بعد ربع ساعة عن زمن بداية اللعب يعتبر خاسرا لنتيجة المباراة (صفر/2) الا اذا كان التأخير او النقص فى عدد اللاعبين بسبب ظروف قاهرة وفى كل الاحوال يجب على الحكم ادارة المباراة ورفع تقريره الى اللجنة المنظمة او اللجنة الادارية
المادة : 77 
اولا: 
يجوز للجنة المنظمة او اللجنة الادارية المختصة توقيع غرامة مالية مناسبة على اى فريق يتخلف دون عذر مقبول عن ادء مباراة ودية .
ثانيا: 
في المباراة الودية إذا خرج أحد الفريقين المتباريين من الملعب قبل اكتمال الزمن القانوني المحدد للمباراة دون إذن الحكم أو رفض مواصلة اللعب و أنهى الحكم المباراة نتيجة لذلك توقع عليه العقوبات التالية :
‌أ) يفقد نصيبه من دخل المباراة. 
‌ب) توقع عليه عقوبة مالية لاتقل عن (1000) جنيه سودانى.
المادة78:
في المباريات التنافسية غير الدورى إذا خرج أحد الفريقين المتباريين من الملعب قبل اكتمال الزمن القانوني المحدد للمباراة دون إذن الحكم أو رفض مواصلة اللعب و أنهى الحكم المباراة نتيجة لذلك توقع على الفريق الجزاءات التالية : 
‌أ) يعتبر الفريق مهزوما (صفر-2) او بنتيجة الاهداف فى المباراة ان كان مهزوما باكثر منها.
ب‌) يفقد الفريق نصيبه من دخل المباراة. 
ج) يبعد من المنافسة وتلغى جميع نتائجه فيها.
د‌) توقع عليه عقوبة مالية لاتقل عن (2000) ألفى جنيه سودانى 
المادة 79 :
‌أ) أي فريق رفض أداء مباراة تنافسية غير الدورى أو غاب أو تأخر عن الحضور للملعب في الزمن القانوني دون عذر مقبول يعتبر مهزوما ( صفر /2) مع الغرامة التي لا تقل عن (2000)جنيه سودانى) و يجوز للاتحاد المختص اتخاذ أي عقوبات أخرى . 
‌ب) أي فريق يرفض أداء أو يتغيب عن لعب أربعة مباريات في الدوري دون عذر مقبول يجمد نشاطه تماما حتى نهاية الموسم 30/11 . و يهبط للدرجة الأدنى أما إذا كان الفريق في الدرجة الثالثة يجمد نشاطه حتى نهاية الموسم في 30/11 . 
و يشطب ويلغى انتسابه و يسرح لاعبيه و في كل الأحوال تلغى نتائجه في الدوري .
ج) أما إذا كان الانسحاب من بطولة الدوري الممتاز أو الدوري المحلي المصدق عليه من قبل مجلس الإدارة قبل أو أثناء سير المنافسة توقع على النادي العقوبات التالية :
1/ تجميد نشاط النادي حتى نهاية موسم اللعب التنافسى ويجوز للمجلس أو المجلس المحلى أن يقرر هبوطه للدرجة الأدنى وإذا كان النادي بالدرجة الثالثة يقوم المجلس المحلى بتجمد نشاطه وفي 30 نوفمبر يجوز له أن يقرر شطبه ويلغى انتسابه ويسرح لاعبوه. 
2/ تلغى جميع نتائج مبارياته السابقة في حالة الانسحاب أثناء سير المنافسة فى الدورة الاولى أو الدورة الثانية حسب ما يكون الحال .
3/ وفى كل الاحوال توقع عليه غرامة مالية. 
المادة :80
لايجوز لاي شخص عدا الحكام واللاعبين المشتركين في المباراة ان يدخل الملعب الا بعد الحصول علي اذن الحكم ولايحوز لاي لاعب مغادرة ميدان اللعب اثناء سير المباراة الابسبب حادث مرضي او بعد الحصول علي اذن من حكم المباراة ويجب علي الحكم واللاعبين مغادرة الميدان في فترة الراحة ان امكن ذلك.
المادة:81
لايجوزلاي شخص التواجد داخل حدود الملعب عدا سبعة لاعبين بدلاء وسبعه من الجهاز الفنى والادارى بشرط أن يكون قد تم تقديم أسمائهم الى حكم المباراة قبل بدء المباراة. 
المادة: 82
لا يجوز لاى لاعب فى المباراة مغادرة الملعب اثناء المباراة الا بسبب حادث مرضى او بعد الحصول على اذن من حكم المباراة ولا يجوز لاى لاعب فى المباراة الدخول فى الميدان بعد أن خرج منه لاى سبب الا بعد الحصول على اذن من حكم المباراة على ان يكون دخوله من حيث ما تنص عليه قوانين اللعبة 
المادة : 83
فى حالة المباريات الرسمية يتم تبديل اللاعبين حسب شروط كل منافسة وفى حالة المباريات الودية يتم التبديل حسب اتفاق الفريقين وفى الحالتين يجب تسليم حكم المباراة كشفا باسماء اللاعبين البدلاء مع مراعاة المادة 67 من هذه القواعد 
المادة : 84
يجب فى حالة تعادل الفريقين المتنافسين التقيد بشروط المنافسة فيما يتعلق بحسم النتيجة 
المادة : 85
يعين حكام لادارة المباريات وفق القواعد الصادرة من الاتحاد وفى حالة تغيب الحكم او مساعدي الحكم او احدهم تعتبر المباراة قانونية حسب قواعد تنظيم شئون التحكيم الواردة فى الفصل الخامس عشر فى هذه القواعد 
المادة : 86
يجب على الحكم اذا توقفت المباراة او تعذر سيرها بسبب اخلال بالامن او دخول الجمهور للملعب فعليه فى حالة عدم ازالة الاسباب وعلى حسب تقديره ان يقرر انهاء المباراة ويرفع تقريره للجنة المختصة.
المادة : 87
يجوز للحكم ابعاد اى شخص موجود داخل الملعب وداخل الاستاد الى اى مكان يراه او الى خارج الاستاد اذا رأى الحكم ان تصرفات ذلك الشخص فيه اخلال بسير المباراة 
المادة : 88
مع مراعاة المادة (94) من هذه القواعد يفقد أي نادي يتسبب في تعذر سير المباراة بسبب شغب أي من لاعبيه أو ادارييه أو أعضاء جهازه الفني أو جمهوره نتيجة المباراة التي ألغيت و يعتبر مهزوما ( صفر /2) أو بالنتيجة التي انتهت عليها المباراة إذا كانت اكثر من (صفر/2) و يفقد نصيبه من دخل المباراة . كما يجوز أن توقع عليه غرامة تتناسب مع أي تلف حدث كما يتعرض الأشخاص الذين تسببوا في ذلك للإيقاف لمدة لا تزيد عن ثلاثة سنوات إذا كانوا من الإداريين أو اللاعبين أو أعضاء الجهاز الفني و أي عقوبات أخرى منصوص عليها فى لائحة المحاسبة 
المادة : 89
‌أ) لا يجوز لاى لاعب موقوف اللعب مرة اخرى الا بعد انقضاء مدة الايقاف ويعتبر اشتراكه فى اى مباراة غير قانونى  
‌ب) اذا اشترك اى لاعب موقوف تحتسب له مدة الايقاف مرة اخرى من اليوم التالى لتاريخ اخر مباراة اشترك فيها ويجوز للجنة الادارية المختصة او المجلس الفرعى زيادة مدة الايقاف 
‌ج) لا يجوز لاى حكم موقوف الاشتراك فى اى مباراة اخرى الا بعد انقضاء مدة الايقاف 
‌د) لا يجوز لاى شخص صدر قرار بابعاده أو إيقاف نشاطه من الاتحاد او من لجانه او من اتحاداته بمختلف انواعها او لجان تلك الاتحادات وانديتها مزاولة اى نشاط يتعلق بكرة القدم 
‌ه) يجب تدوين كل المخالفات والعقوبات على مرتكبيها فى الوقائع وفى سجلات بطاقات الاتحادات الخاصة بذلك 
المادة : 90
مع مراعاة المادة (110) من هذه القواعد يعتبر النادى وحده المسئول عن قانونية اشتراك اى لاعب ضمن فريقه فى اى مباراة والنادى الذى يشرك لاعبا يثبت ان اشتراكه غير قانونى فى اى مباراة عند تقديم شكوى ضده تطبق عليه الاحكام التالية:- 
‌أ) فى المباريات التنافسية يفقد الفريق نتيجة المباراة ( صفر- 2 ) واى عقوبات اخرى نصت عليها هذه القواعد فى بعض الحالات الخاصة 
‌ب) اذا ثبت خلال اسبوعين بأن اشراك النادى للاعب تم عن قصد او تحايل يحق للجنة المنظمة او اللجنة الادارية او لجنة المنطقة الفرعية كل فى مجال اختصاصها توقيع الجزاءات التالية بالاضافة للعقوبات الواردة اعلاه :- 
1. خصم ست نقاط (6) على الاقل من رصيد الفريق 
2. غرامة مالية لا تقل عن مائة الف جنيه سودانى 
المادة : 91
اذا طرد الحكم لاعبا من الميدان لاى سبب ورفض ذلك اللاعب الخروج يجب على الحكم ان يطلب من رئيس لاعبيه اخراجه من الميدان واذا لم يخرج اللاعب بعد طلب الحكم ورئيس اللاعبين يعتبر اللاعب موقوفا تلقائيا عن لعب اى مباراة لمدة ستة اشهر واذا لم يتعاون رئيس لاعبي الفريق فى اخراج اللاعب من الميدان يعتبر رئيس لاعبى الفريق موقوفا تلقائيا لحين مثوله امام اللجنة المنظمة او الادارية المختصة او المجلس الفرعى خلال فترة اقصاها اربعة عشر يوما
المادة : 92
فى كل الحالات اذا لم يخرج اللاعب بعد مضى خمسة دقائق من قرار الحكم ينهى المباراة ويعتبر فريقه مهزوما (صفر/ 2) 
او بنتيجة المباراة اذا كان مهزوما اكثر من ذلك .
المادة: 93
اولا: مع مراعاة المادة (88) من هذه القواعد
1. فى حالات اللاعبين المنذرين والمطرودين من الميدان تطبق عليهم الاحكام التالية :- 
‌أ) اى لاعب ينذره الحكم بالكرت الاصفر فى مباراتين في نفس الموسم أو يطرد بالكرت الأحمر فى مباريات ناديه او النادى الذى ينتقل اليه يعتبر تلقائيا موقوفا عن اللعب فى اى مباراة مع ناديه او النادى الذى انتقل اليه حتى انقضاء مباراة تنافسية واحدة أو لمدة لا تقل عن 30 يوما أيهما أسبق على ان لا تحسب له فترات الراحة والإعداد المحددة في هذه القواعد العامة.
‌ب) اعطاء الكرت الاحمر فى المباراة يلغى الكرت الاصفر فى نفس المباراة ولكنه لا يلغى الانذارات السابقة المدونة فى كرت اللاعب 
‌ج) لاغراض هذه المادة اذا لعبت المباراة او انتهت قبل استكمال زمنها القانونى لاي سبب تعتبر المباراة لصالح اللاعب الموقوف. 
‌د) تحسب كل الكروت الصفراء والحمراء التي يشهرها حكم المباراة المسجل في وجه اللاعبين في أي مباراة لا يتكمل زمنها القانوني لأي سبب أو تلك التي تلعب في مناسبة خاصة أو تلك التي تلعب بزمن أقل أو أزيد من الزمن القانوني أو تلك التي يشارك فيها لاعبون أكثر من المسموح به في هذه القواعد.
هـ) بنهاية اى موسم تسقط اى انذارات اقل من اثنين لاى لاعب 
و) اللاعب الذى تطبق عليه الفقرة (أ) اعلاه ثلاث مرات خلال الموسم يعتبر موقوفا تلقائيا لمباراة تنافسية ثانية أو 30 يوماً وإذا تكرر تطبيق الفقرة (أ) أعلاه على اللاعب لاكثر من ثلاث مرات تزداد العقوبة لمباراة إضافية أو لـ 30 يوماً إضافية تلقائيا ويجوز في كل الحالات التي يتكرر فيها إيقاف اللاعب إضافة عقوبة مالية عليه.
ز) يجب على سكرتير الاتحاد المعنى ايقاف نشاط اى لاعب ورد اسمه فى تقرير حكم المباراة او مراقب المباراة لسوء السلوك اوتبين سوء سلوكه بحضور وبشهادة اثنين من اعضاء مجلس الادارة 
او المجلس المحلى او اللجنة المنظمة او اللجنة الادارية او بواسطة شريط المباراة المسجل اثناء او بعد المباراة المعنية لحين مثوله امام اللجنة المنظمة او اللجنة الادارية المختصة لمدة اقصاها سبعة ايام يكون بعدها اللاعب حرا لحين محاكمته. 
ثانيا : أي لاعب يعتدي بالضرب بعنف على حكم المباراة أو مساعديه أو البصق في الوجه أو الصفع أثناء أو بعد المباراة يوقف نشاطه داخليا وخارجيا لمدة علي ان لاتقل عن عام وعلى الحكم الاستمرار في إدارة المباراة ألا إذا لم يكن لائقا جسمانيا بسبب الاعتداء . 
ثالثاً : اللاعب الذى يطرده الحكم بالكرت الاحمر مباشرة لهجمة أو قفزة عنيفة خطرة على رجل خصمه أو ضربه بالكوع على رأس خصمه فى كرة عالية يوقف مباراتين تنافسيتين إضافيتين وتوقع عليه غرامة مالية شخصية إذا كان محترفاً.
رابعاً: اللاعب الذى يثبت من شريط المباراة أو تقرير الحكم أنه تسبب فى إصابة أحد لاعبى الفريق الخصم بكسر يوقف لاربعة أشهر من تاريخ الواقعة وتوقع عليه غرامة مالية شخصية إذا كان محترفاً تدفع للاعب المصاب.
المادة : 94
أولا : اذا اوقف النادى عضوا او لاعبا او عاقبته لجنة النادى لاى سبب له علاقة بشئون كرة القدم يجوز للجنة الادارية المختصة او المجلس الفرعى ان تدرس اسباب الايقاف او العقوبة وان تحقق فيها ومن حقها ان تزيد العقوبة او ترفضها او تعدلها بالتخفيض اذا اقتنعت انها تعسفية 
ثانيا : يراعي في حالة اللاعب المنصوص عليه أعلاه التالي:-
إذا شطب اللاعب أعلاه أو انتهت فترة قيده يظل موقوفاً ويحق له الانتقال والقيد لأي نادي آخر ويجوز لناديه الجديد رفع طلب إلي مجلس الإدارة لدراسة حالته ويحق لمجلس الإدارة فحص العقوبة ويحق له قبول الطلب أو رفضه. 
ثالثا : على النادى ان يتقدم للجنة الادارية بتقرير مستوفى عن الاسباب التى اوجبت العقوبة لاثباتها فى سجلات وكرت اللاعب 
رابعا : اذا اصدر النادى عقوبة شطب على لاعب بسبب سلوك غير رياضى يجوز للجنة الادارية توقيع عقوبة الايقاف بالاضافة الى الشطب متى ما رأت ذلك ضروريا بشرط ان يمنح اللاعب فرصة الدفاع عن نفسه
المادة : 95
يسمح للاعبين الزائرين والمحليين بالاشتراك فى المباريات الودية مع الاندية بأذن مسبق من الاتحاد المعنى 
المادة : 96
‌أ) يعتبر مرتكبا لمخالفة التواطؤ كل من عقد اتفاقا أو قام بأي عمل أدى إلى تغيير نتيجة مباراة تنافسية بتحقيق هزيمة أو تعادل لمصلحة نادى معين كنتيجة متفق عليها 
ب)يعتبر مرتكبا لمخالفة الشروع في التواطؤ كل من سعى بعقد اتفاق أو قام بأي عمل القصد منه التأثير على نتيجة مباراة لتحقيق هزيمة أو تعادل لصالح نادى معين في مباراة تنافسية وان لم تتحقق النتيجة المتفق عليها 
ج)تقع على النادي والفرد مسئولية ارتكاب أي عضو أو أي لاعب أو أي مدرب لمخالفة التواطؤ أو الشروع فيه.
المادة : 97
أولاً: في حالة ثبوت الشروع في التواطؤ تكون العقوبة كالتالي: 
أ‌- أي شخص ( لاعب, حكم, مدرب, إداري, عضو أو فرد منتمي لنادي) تثبت في مواجهته مخالفة الشروع في التواطؤ يحرم من العمل في النشاط الرياضي في أي من هيئات الرياضة في مجال كرة القدم لمدة لا تقل عن سنتين ولا تزيد عن خمسة سنوات.
ب-إذا ثبت أن الشروع في التواطؤ قد تم بتدبير من إدارة النادي أو أي من أعضائها أو أي من أعضاء النادي المعتبرين بقصد وتدبير توقع علي النادي غرامة مالية لا تقل عن 10000 جنية سودانى كما يجوز تجميد نشاطه لمدة عامين وتجميد نشاط لاعبيه مع أي عقوبات أخري. 
ثانيا: إذا ثبت أن التواطؤ قد تم بتدبير من إدارة النادي أو أي من أعضائها أو أي من أعضاء النادي المعتبرين بقصد وتدبير توقع علي النادي أو الأندية غرامة مالية لا تقل عن 20000 جنيه سودانى كما يجوز هبوط النادي أو الأندية للدرجة الأدنى أو الشطب من كشوفات الاتحاد مع أي عقوبات أخرى 
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الفصل العاشر
الشكاوى
المادة : 98‌أ) يجوز لاى نادي منتسب ان يتقدم بشكوى طاعنا في نتيجة أي مباراة تنافسية من الناحية القانونية بشرط ان يكون النادي قد لعب المباراة مثار الشكوى ويجب علي أي نادى تقدم بشكوى طاعنا في نتيجة أي مباراة تنافسية ومطالباً بعدم اعتماد نتيجتها أن يحدد الوقائع بصورة محددة التي تشكل المخالفة القانونية التي استند عليها في شكواه وذلك خلال الفترة الزمنية المقررة.
ب) يجوز لأي نادي تضرر من نتيجة مباراة وحتي وإن لم يكن طرفاً فيها أن يتقدم لمجلس الإدارة أو المجلس المحلي أو الفرعي بشكوى يطعن فيها بالتواطؤ أو الشروع في التواطؤ مبيناً في الشكوى الوقائع والبيانات التي يستند عليها في دعواه بشرط أن يسدد الرسوم المقررة بواسطة مجلس الإدارة أو المجلس المحلي أو الفرعي ويجب أن تقدم الشكوى كتابة في فترة أقصاها سبعة أيام من زمن نهاية المباراة موضوع الشكوي ولا يجوز النظر في أي شكوى بعد انقضاء هذه الفترة .

المادة : 99

يجب ان تستوفي الشكوي في نتيجة أي مباراة تنافسية الشروط الاتية والا تشطب كليا مع مراعاة المادة (98-أ) من هذة القواعد :
‌أ) تسلم الشكوي مكتوبة لسكرتير الاتحاد في حالة منافسات الدوري الممتاز او كاس السودان او المباريات اوالمنافسات التي ينظمها الاتحاد حسب الشروط والزمن والكيفية التي تحددها كل منافسة وفى غير ذلك تسلم لسكرتير الاتحاد المحلى المعنى اومن يفوضه خلال مدة لا تتجاوز اربعة وعشرين ساعة من نهاية المباراة موضوع الشكوى ولا تحسب العطلات الرسمية. 
‌ب) سداد رسوم الشكوي التي يقررها مجلس الادارة او المجلس المحلي او المجلس الفرعى وتسليم النادى ايصال الرسوم مبينا فيه التاريخ وساعة الاستلام .
‌ج) يوقع علي الشكوي الرئيس اوالسكرتير او امين المال للنادي او نوابهم المعتمدين لدي الاتحاد المعني.
‌د) أي شروط شكلية اخري حسب الشروط المعلنة للمنافسة .
هـ) لا يجوز سحب أي شكوي بعد تقديمها .
و‌) لا يجوز تقديم أي شكوي ضد قرارات الحكم التقديرية .

المادة : 100

أ‌) مع مراعاة المادة (98-أ) من هذه القواعد لا تجوز الشكوي في نتيجة أي مباراة تنافسية لأكثر من لاعب واحد في مباراة واحدة ولا يجوز تحديد أكثر من اتحاد واحد للاعب مثار الشكوي كما لا يجوز تقديم اكثر من شكوى واحدة في المباراة. 
ب‌) فى كل الشكاوى أن الاتحاد المختص قد شارك فى المخالفة بخطأ فى تطبيق القواعد العامة تعاد المباراة .

المادة :101

يجب علي سكرتير الاتحاد اوسكرتير الاتحاد المعني عرض الشكوي علي اللجنة المنظمة أو اللجنة الادارية المعنية الختصة للنظر في الشكوي بعد استكمال كافة البيانات الادارية والفنية والقانونية الخاصة بالشكوي .

المادة :102

في شكاوى التواطؤ أو الشروع فيه إذا اقتنع مجلس الإدارة أو المجلس المحلي أو الفرعي بان الوقائع المقدمة إليه تستوجب المسائلة يقوم بإحالة المستندات للجنة المنظمة أو لجنة الإنضباط والمحاسبة أو اللجنة الإدارية المختصة لتقوم بإجراءات الفصل في الأمر. وإذا لم يقتنع مجلس الإدارة أو المجلس المحلي أو الفرعي بكفاية الوقائع والبينات يرفض الشكوي وفي هذه الحالة يكون قراره نهائياً.

المادة :103

يجب أن يكون قرار اللجنة الادارية المختصة فيما يتعلق بموضوع الشكوي في نطاق الوقائع التي تشكل المخالفة القانونية التي حددت بأصل الشكوي ولا يجوز تعديل نتيجة المباراة بسبب وقائع أومخالفة قانونية أخرى لم ترد في أصل الشكوي .

المادة: 104

اذا تقدم كل من ناديين مشتركين في نفس المباراة بشكوي قانونية ضد الآخر وقدم كل منهما شكواه علي حدة فاذا ثبتت المخالفة على الناديين توحد الأحكام كالاتى:
‌أ) اذا كان الحكم في كل من الشكوتين اعادة المباراة تعاد المباراة بينهما.
‌ب) اذا كان الحكم في كل من الشكوتين إعتبار الفريق مهزوما (صفر:2) يفقد الفريقان نتيجة المباراة في حالة منافسات الدوري وفي حالة مباريات الكاسات علي نظام خروج المهزوم تعاد المباراة و يفقد الفريقان نصيبهما من دخل المباراة مثار النزاع .
‌ج) اذا كان الحكم في شكوي اعتبار الفريق مهزوما وفي الثانية اعادة المباراة توقع عقوبة فقد نتيجة المباراة علي الفريق الذي ارتكب المخالفة النتيجة.

المادة :105

يجب ان يكون رفض الشكوي لعدم استيفائها للشروط الشكلية أو لاسباب موضوعية بقرار يصدر من اللجنة المنظمة أو اللجنة الادارية المختصة ويجوز لها اصدار قرار باتخاذ إجراءات محاسبة في مواجهة النادي مقدم الشكوى إذا كانت شكواه كيدية قصد منها تعطيل المنافسة. 

المادة : 106

يجوز للجنة المنظمة أو اللجنة الادارية المختصة الاستعانة بتقارير الحكام والمراقبيين أو أى مستندات رسمية لازمة للفصل في أي شكوي ويجب عليها البت في الشكوي وفقا للقواعد العامة أو القواعد الصادرة من الاتحاد وشروط المنافسات العامة أو القواعد الصادرة من الجهات المختصة .

المادة : 107

تختص اللجنة المنظمة واللجنة الادارية المعنية بالنظر في الشكاوى التى تقدم اليها وفق هذه القواعد وعليها تسليم قرارها كتابة الي مقدم الشكوى

المادة : 108

‌أ) يعتبر قرار المجلس أو اللجنة المنظمة أواللجنة الإدارية المختصة أو لجنة الاستئنافات العليا فى أى شكوي أواستئناف نافذاً الي حين نقضهأوتعديله بواسطة جهة مختصة.
ب) لا يترتب على تقديم أي شكوى أو استئناف في نتيجة أي مباراة إيقاف المنافسة موضوع الشكوى أو الاستئناف ومتى ما قدمت شكوى أو استئناف يرجأ إعلان النتيجة النهائية للمنافسة إلى حين صدور القرار النهائي. 
ج) إذا كان القرار المستأنف ضده يقضي بإعادة مباراة في الدوري يجب عدم تنفيذ القرار إلا بعد صدور القرار النهائي من لجنة الاستئنافات العليا أو المجلس المحلي المختص. 

المادة : 109

أولا: في حالة أي شكوى أو طعن حول قانونية إشراك لاعب فعلياً ضمن فريقه بسبب عدم صحة تسجيله أو قيد ناديه 
يراعى الاتى :-
‌أ) إذا انقضى على المخالفة أكثر من سنة من تاريخ المباراة مثار الشكوى واقل من ثلاثة سنوات لا يترتب على الطعن تغيير نتيجة المباراة بسبب هذه المخالفة وإنما يحاسب اللاعب حسب هذه القواعد 
‌ب) أما إذا انقضى على المخالفة أكثر من ثلاثة سنوات بالإضافة إلى عدم تغيير نتيجة المباراة تسقط المخالفة عن اللاعب ويكون تسجيله وقيده لناديه صحيحا .
ثانيا: في حالة أي طعن في نتيجة أي مباراة بسبب أي مخالفة أخري غير المذكورة في البند أولا أعلاه انقضي علي ارتكابها سنة أو أكثر من تاريخ المباراة مثار الشكوى لا يترتب علي الطعن تغيير نتيجة المباراة أو مساءلة مرتكب المخالفة .

الفصل الحادى عشر
الاستئنافات
المادة : 110أ) تستأنف قرارات اللجنة الفرعية للحكام واللجنة الفرعية للمدربين امام المجلس الفرعى. 
ب) تستأنف قرارات المجلس الفرعى الى المجلس المحلى وتكون قراراته نهائية. 
ج) تستأنف قرارات لجان المناطق الفرعية واللجنة الادارية واللجنة المحلية للحكام واللجنة المحلية للمدربين امام المجلس المحلي وتكون قراراته فيما يختص بنتائج مباريات دورى اندية الدرجة الثانية والثالثة نهائية, وتستأنف فيما عدا ذلك الى لجنة الاستئنافات العليا. 
د) تستأنف قرارات المجلس المحلى فيما يختص بمباريات دورى اندية الدرجة الاولى الى لجنة الاستئنافات العليا ويكون قرارها نهائيا فى هذا الخصوص.
هـ) تستأنف قرارات اللجنة المنظمة الي لجنة الاستئنافات العليا وتكون قرارتها نهائية فيما يختص بنتائج المباريات. 
و) فيما عدا نتائج المباريات وانتقالات اللاعبين تستأنف قرارات مجلس الادارة امام الجمعية العمومية ويكون قرارها نهائيا.

المادة :111

يجب تقديم الاستئناف الي سكرتير الاتحاد أو الاتحاد المحلي المعني بالشروط الاتية :
‌أ) كتابة, وذلك في مدة لا تتجاوز 48 ساعة (ثمانية وأربعين ساعة) من تاريخ استلام قرار اللجنة المنظمة أو اللجنة الادارية المختصة او حسب ما تنص عليه اللوائح الخاصة بالمنافسات القومية الي النادي مقدم الشكوى فى حالة نتائج المباريات وفى غير ذلك يقدم خلال أسبوع من تاريخ استلام القرار ولا تحسب العطلات الرسمية.
ب) يجب أن يرفق مع الاستئناف الرسو م التي يقررها الاتحاد المعني وعلي النادي استلام ايصال بهذه الرسوم مبينا عليه تاريخ الاستلام .

المادة :112

تستأنف قرارات مجلس الادارة للجمعية العمومية فيما عدا تسجيلات وانتقالات وعقوبات اللاعبين وقضايا الشروع والتاثير في نتائج المباريات وتعتبر قرارات الجمعية العمومية نهائية بصفتها السلطة النهائية.

المادة: 113

لا يجوز إضافة وقائع أو مخالفات جديدة لم تتعرض لها الشكوي ويجوز تقديم مستندات أو شهود لاثبات أو تدعيم ماورد في أصل الشكوى.

المادة : 114

يجوز للجنة الاستئنافات العليا حال البت في الاستئناف المقدم اليها تأييد أو تعديل أو الغاء القرار موضوع الاستئناف.

المادة :115
لا يجوز لأي جهة قدمت ضدها شكوى أو استئناف لجهة أعلى أن تحجب الشكوى أو الاستئناف و يجوز للمشتكي أو المستأنف في حالة حجب شكواه أو استئنافه أن يرفعه مباشرة للجهة الأعلى و تقوم الجهة الأعلى بإرجاع الشكوى أو الاستئناف إلى للجهة الأدنى للتعليق عليها خلال خمسة عشر يوما و يحق للجهة الأعلى الفصل في الاستئناف أو الشكوى مباشرة بعد مرور المدة المحددة
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الفصل الثانى عشر
الجوائز وترتيب الفرق 
المادة:116
يجب ان يحفظ النادي أي كاس يحوز عليه في مكان امين ليعيده سالما بعد انقضاء مدة حفظة الي الاتحاد المختص.
المادة: 117
يضع مجلس الادارة شروط منافسة الدورى الممتاز للدرجة الممتازة ويحدد عدد الفرق الصاعدة والهابطة وكيفية اختيارها . 
المادة: 118
يجب وضع الفريق او الفرق التي تدخل منافسات الدوري الممتاز علي المستوي القومي والدوري المحلي علي مستوى الاتحادات المحلية لاول مرة في اخر الدرجة.
المادة :119
يحسب للفريق الفائز ثلاثة نقاط وفي حالة التعادل نقطة واحدة وفي حالة الهزيمة صفر.
المادة :120
يجب في حالة عدم اتمام الدورى الممتاز او المحلي وعدم تاثير المباريات المتبقية علي النتيجة فيما يتعلق بمعرفة الفريق الصاعد او الهابط يؤخذ بنتيجة المباريات التي لعبت في الدوري بعد موافقة مجلس الادارة.
المادة: 121
توضع في نهاية الموسم فرق كل درجة بالترتيب حسب مجموع النقاط التي تحصلوا عليها بعد استيفاء عدد المباريات المقررة.
المادة : 122
في غير حالة تحديد الفريق البطل أو الفريق الصاعد أو الهابط وعند تساوي النقاط يتم ترتيب الفرق حسب عدد الأهداف ( أي عدد الأهداف له مطروح منه عدد الأهداف عليه ) أما في حالة تساوي الفرق في عدد الأهداف بين فريقين أو اكثر فان الفريق الذي أحرز أهدافا اكثر تكون له الأولوية في الترتيب و إذا استمر التساوي يجب أن تجرى مباراة فاصلة إذا انتهت بالتعادل تحسم بالركلات الترجيحية من نقطة الجزاء وإذا تعذر إجراء الركلات الترجيحية من نقطة الجزاء تجرى القرعة ويشمل ذلك تحديد الفريق لمنافسة سنترليق الصعود او الهبوط اما فيما يتعلق بمنافسات السنتر ليق فتحكم وفقا لشروط المنافسة التى يصدرها الاتحاد المعنى .
المادة : 123
في حالة تحديد البطل أو الفريق الصاعد أو الهابط إذا تساوى فريقان في النقاط تجرى بينهم مباراة فاصلة وإذا إنتهت المباراة الفاصلة بالتعادل فتجرى بينهما ضربات الترجيح من نقطة الجزاء, وإذا تعذر ذلك لاى سبب من الاسباب تجرى بينهم القرعة, أما إذا كان التساوى بين أكثر من فريقين فتجرى بينهم مباريات فاصلة وإذا أسفرت عن التعادل فتجرى بينهم القرعة .
المادة: 124
‌أ) مع مراعاة المادة (126) تضع الاتحادات شروط منافسة الدورى المحلي وتحديد عدد الفرق الصاعدة أو الهابطة لكل درجة قبل اسبوعين علي الاقل من بداية المنافسة ولا يجوز تعديل تلك الشروط في ايه منافسة بعد بدايتها الابعد الحصول علي موافقة مجلس الادارة . 
ب)في حالة الدرجة الموحدة في الدوري المحلي يجب أن يرقى الفريق الحائز على اكبر مجموع من النقاط إلي الدرجة الأعلى مباشرة في الموسم كما يجب أن يخفض الفريق الذي حصل على اقل مجموع من النقاط في الموسم التالي للدرجة الأدنى من درجته مباشرة إن وجدت . أما في حالة لعب الدوري بنظام المجموعات أو المناطق فيجب أن تحدد شروط المنافسة المعلنة أسس وضوابط الصعود و الهبوط قبل بداية المنافسات .
المادة: 125
‌أ) لايجوز لمجلس الادارة او أي اتحاد محلي او فرعي ان يستثني او يوصي باستثناء أي فريق من الهبوط لدرجة ادني. 
‌ب) لايجوز لمجلس الادارة ان يعتمد نتيجة الدوري لاي درجة شارك فيها نادي لم يهبط للدرجة الادني رغم نصوص القواعد العامة الملزمة بهبوطه وتعتبر نتيجة تلك الدرجة باطلة ولا يترتب عليها اية اثار قانونية . 
المادة :126
‌أ) لا يجوز لاي اتحاد محلي أو فرعي تعديل عددية الاندية في الدرجتين الاولي والثانية خلال منافسة يصادق عليها مجلس الادارة قبل بداية المنافسة ولا يجوز لاي اتحاد محلي أو فرعي ان يتقدم بطلب لتعديل هيكل درجاته لنفس الموسم بعد بداية المنافسة 
ب) يجوز لأى اتحاد محلي او فرعي شطب او تجميد نشاط أي نادي او اندية ياتي ترتيبها في الدوري في مؤخرة ادني درجة او منطقة فرعية وفق شروط المنافسة التي يعلنها المجلس المعنى قبل اسبوعين من بداية المنافسة .
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الفصل الثالث عشر
المنتخبات الوطنية 
المادة : 127

يجوز لمجلس الإدارة منع اللاعبين الذين تم اختيارهم للمنتخبات الوطنية من الاشتراك مع أنديتهم في أي مباريات وله أن يسمح لهم باللعب مع أنديتهم تنافسيا من داخل معسكر المنتخب حتى أربعة أيام من تاريخ المباراة إذا كانت داخل السودان و سبعة أيام من تاريخ المباراة إذا كانت خارج السودان . 
المادة : 128

يجب على كل الاندية المسجل بها اللاعبين الذين تم اختيارهم للمنتخبات الوطنية وكذلك الاتحاد المعنى الذى يتبع له النادى اخطار اللاعب باختياره كما يجب على الاندية والاتحادات المحلية والفرعية السماح للاعبيها المختارين بان يلتحقوا بمعسكرات المنتخبات الوطنية وان يلعبوا للمنتخبات الوطنية عندما يختاروا لذلك.
المادة : 129

‌أ) اذا تخلف اى لاعب اختير للمنتخبات الوطنية من التمارين أو تاخر في الدخول للمعسكر يوقف نشاطه لفترة زمنية أو لعدد من المباريات التنافسية مع ناديه وذلك وفق ما يحدده مجلس الادارة أو اللجنة المختصة بالمنتخبات الوطنية.
‌ب) واذا رفض اللاعب الانتماء لاي من المنتخبات الوطنية أو رفض اداء مباراة دون اسباب مقبولة يوقف مجلس الادارة أو اللجنة المختصة نشاطه لمدة عامين ولا يجوز تقديم استرحام فى هذا الصدد. 
المادة : 130

يضع مجلس الادارة اى لوائح او اوامر لا تتعارض مع نصوص النظام الاساسى وهذه القواعد فيما يتعلق باختيار لاعبى المنتخبات الوطنية او تنظيم نشاطه وطريقة ادارته واجراءات المحاسبة .

الفصل الرابع عشر

المنافسات الخارجية 
المادة : 131

تجرى المباريات التى تقام مع فرق اجنبية تحت اشراف الاتحاد بعد استكمال كافة الاجراءات المنصوص عليها في النظام الأساسي للاتحاد الدولي والنظام الاساسي للاتحاد الأفريقي والنظام الاساسي للاتحاد.
المادة : 132

تقام المباريات مع الفرق الاجنبية التى يدعو لها المجلس المحلى تحت اشرافه بعد الحصول على موافقة مجلس الادارة واستكمال الاجراءات التى ينص عليها القانون ويكون للمجلس المحلى حق توزيع دخل المباريات ولا يجوز السماح لفريق باللعب اكثر من مباراة
المادة : 133

يجب على كل فريق ينوى دعوة اى فرق اجنبية ان يتقدم بطلب للاتحاد مستوفى للشروط الاتية:-
‌أ) لحصول على موافقة الاتحاد المحلى او الفرعى مع وجود نص واضح عن مدى تأثير تلك الدعوة على البرنامج المحلى
والاتفاق حوله .
ب) أن يصل الطلب للاتحاد قبل وقت كافى من تاريخ الدعوة .
ج) الحصول على موافقة جهات الاختصاص .
د) أن يرفق مع الطلب شروط الدعوة يوضح فيه الالتزامات المالية. 
المادة : 134

يجب على كل فريق ينوى القيام برحلة لفريقه لاداء مباريات ودية خارج القطر ان يتقدم بطلب للاتحاد مستوفى للشروط الاتية :-
‌أ) ن يصل الطلب قبل وقت كافى من تاريخ الرحلة .
‌ب) ان يكون الطلب مشفوعا بموافقة اتحاد الكرة الوطنى من البلد المضيف على البرنامج والشروط .
‌ج) ان يرفق مع الطلب موافقة المجلس المحلى او الفرعى مع وجود نص واضح عن مدى تأثير تلك الرحلة على البرنامج المحلى والاتفاق حوله .
‌د) ان يرفق مع الطلب شروط الرحلة مفصلة يوضح الالتزامات المالية للفريق المسافر والمضيف 
المادة : 135

على النادى المسافر لاداء مباريات رسمية او ودية خارج السودان ان يلتزم فى تكوين البعثة بما يلي:-
‌أ) يجب ان يلتزم النادى بالعدد المسموح به وفق شروط الرحلة او المنافسة المكتوبة واذا لم تحدد الشروط عددافراد البعثة يجب الا يزيد عددها عن خمسة وعشرين عضوا 
‌ب) فى كل الحالات يجب ان تضمن البعثة عضوا يختاره مجلس الادارة من بين اعضائه ويكون هو الرئيس الفعلى والرسمى للبعثة كما يجوز اختيار عضوا واحد من الاتحاد المحلى ويتحمل اتحاده نفقاته 
‌ج) يجب الا يقل عدد اللاعبين عن ثمانية عشر لاعبا 
‌د) يجب ان يسافر اللاعبون والفنيون على الاقل بزى موحد وان يحضروا اى مناسبة عامة فى البلد المضيف بالزى الموحد 
هـ) يجب ان يخضع افراد البعثة لبرنامج دقيق وفق لائحة داخلية مكتوبة .
و) يجب ان يلتزم جميع افراد البعثة لاعبون واداريون بالسلوك المنضبط وان يكون الاداريون قيادة رشيدة وقدوة حسنة لبقية افراد البعثة اثناء الرحلة حتى العودة. 
ز)لا يسمح بتخلف اى عضو من البعثة بعد انتهاء الزيارة الا لاسباب مقنعة لرئيس البعثة اما فى حالة تخلف رئيس البعثة فيجب اخذ موافقة الاتحاد مسبقا .
المادة : 136

يجب ان يتقدم رئيس البعثة بتقرير لمجلس الادارة بصورة للسيد الوزير المختص يتضمن بوضوح ما يلى :-
‌أ) البرنامج المعلن ودرجة تنفيذه 
‌ب) نتائج المباريات واداء الفريق 
‌ج) سلوك البعثة 
‌د) صورة من الحساب المالى 
هـ) أي بيانات أو أحداث هامة أخرى .
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الفصل الخامس عشر
الحكام
درجات الحكام
المادة: 137
تكون درجات الحكام كما يلي:ـ
أ)حكم تحت الاختبار:ـ
وهو الحكم الذي اجتاز الامتحان التحريري بنسبة لاتقل عن 85% وتم تسجيله كحكم تحت الاختبار لفترة موسمين على الاكثر .
ب)الحكم:وهو الذي أكمل فترة الاختبار بكفاءة ونجح فى إمتحان الترقى التحريرى لحكم بنسبة لأتقل عن 95% واعتمد الاتحاد نجاحه فى إمتحان الترقى كحكم. 
ج)الحكم القومى:وهو الحكم الذى أثبت كفاءة وجدارة فى إدارة المباريات وفق تقارير التقييم الفنى لأدائه بعد كل مباراة أوكلت له فى الموسم أما بناء على توصية لجنة الحكام المحلية وإتحاده أو على أدائه الفنى فى المنافسات القومية, وتراجع قائمة الحكام القوميين فى بداية كل عام . 
د)الحكم الدولي: هو الحكم القومى الذى تميز فى أدائه أثناء الموسم فى المباريات القومية واستوفى الشروط المحددة من قبل الاتحاد الدولى وأى شروط يضعها مجلس الإدارة , وتراجع لجنة الحكام المركزية قائمة الحكام الدوليين فى أغسطس / سبتمبر من كل عام لرفعها لمجلس الإدارة لاعتمادها.  
تصنيف الحكام
المادة : 138
يصنف الحكام علي النحو التالى:
أ) الحكم العامل : هو الحكم الذي لاتزيد سنة عن الخمسين عاما والذي ادار كحكم أو حكم مساعد ثمانية مباريات كحد ادني خلال الموسم .
ب) الحكم غير العامل : وهو الحكم الذي لا يمارس التحكيم بسب السفر الي الخارج او تواجده بمنطقة خالية من نشاط اللعبة او بسب مرضه ويجوز اعادته الي كشف الحكام بعد زوال الاسباب .
ج) الحكم المتقاعد: وهو الحكم المسجل حتي بلغ الخمسين بشرط ان يكون قد قضي مدة لاتقل عن عشرة سنوات كحكم عامل وان يكون قد حصل علي شهادة حكم ووافق المجلس المحلي او الفرعي علي اعتباره حكما متقاعدا ولايجوز له ان يعود حكما عاملا وعلى الرغم من ذلك يجوز للاتحاد المحلي او الفرعي ان يستعين بحكم متقاعد موسميا لفترة اقصاها خمس سنوات. 
المادة : 139
يجوز لمجلس الادارة او المجلس المحلي اعتبار أي حكم عامل حكما متقاعدا متي ما اقتنع ان هناك ظروفا موضوعية لاتسمح بمواصلة نشاطه كحكم عامل. 
المادة:140
يشترط فيمن يرغب في التسجيل حكما تحت الاختبار الاتي:ـ
أ)اكمال التعليم الثانوي كحد ادني
ب)لايزيد سنه عن الثلاثين عاما ولا يقل عن ثمانية عشر عاماً. 
ج)لائقا طبيا طبقا للشروط المعتمده لدي الاتحاد الدولي
د)ألا يكون لاعباً مسجلاً أو عضواً مشتركاً في أي نادي منتسب للاتحاد  
المادة : 141
يجوز لمجلس الادارة المعنى بتوصية من لجنة الحكام المعنية تخفيض القيد الزمني للحكم تحت الاختبار إذا أظهر كفاءة واضحة فى أدائه.. 
المادة : 142
يشترط فيمن يرغب في التسجيل حكما عاملا الاتي:
‌أ) يشترك فى أداء ما لايقل عن ثمانية مباريات كحد ادني 
ب) الايصدر في مواجهته ادانة في جريمة ماسة بالشرف والامانة.
‌ج) لائقاً طبياً طبقاً للشروط المعتمدة لدى الاتحاد الدولى. 
المادة : 143
يجب إجراء الكشف الطبى على كل الحكام فى بداية كل موسم 
المادة : 144
تحتفظ اللجنة المركزية للحكام بسجل عام لجميع الحكام يوضع فيه اسم الحكم وتاريخ ميلاده وتسجيله وبيانات امتحاناته وترقياته وجزاءاته  
المادة : 145
تحتفظ لجنة المركزية للحكام بملف خاص لكل حكم يحفظ فيه الاتى :- 
‌أ) الصورة الشمسية 
‌ب) شهادة ميلاده 
‌ج) نتيجة الكشف الطبى 
‌د) صورة من شهاداته المدرسية 
هـ) مستند لكل ما يتعلق بالامتحانات والترقيات والجزاءات والمباريات التى ادارها واى تقارير اخرى 
و‌) اى مكاتبات أخرى  
المادة : 146
يجب علي كل اتحاد معني تسجيل الحكام في منطقته قبل بداية أي موسم بشرط ان يكونوا مسجلين في الاتحاد. 
المادة : 147
أ‌) يحفظ الاتحاد المعني سجل خاص بأي حكم مسجل يدون فيه المباريات والتقارير والجزاءات وارسال نسخة من كل ذلك الي اللجنة المركزية للحكام كل ثلاثة اشهر . 
ب‌) يجب على لجنة الحكام المحلية مراقبة أداء الحكام المسجلين بها بتقييم مكتوب عن كل مباراة يديرها كحكم ساحة أو حكم مساعد على أن يتم ترتيب الحكام قبل بدء الموسم الجديد على النحو التالى بإعتبار متوسط الحد الأقصى عشر درجات : 
1- حكم الساحة والحكم المساعد الذى يحصل على متوسط( 8,5 درجة) أو ما يزيد يرتب حكم مستوى أول. 
2- الذى يحصل على (7,5 درجة) ودون (8,5 درجة) يرتب حكم مستوى ثانى. 
3- الذى يحصل على دون ال( 7,5 درجة) فى نهاية موسمين متتاليين يعاد تسجيله تحت الاختبار ويطلب منه الجلوس مرة أخرى لامتحان الترقى كحكم.  
المادة : 148
يجوز تسجيل أي حكم اجنبي اذا استوفي الشروط التي يقررها مجلس الادارة. 
المادة : 149
يجوز لمجلس الادارة بتوصية من اللجنة المركزية للحكام التصديق بقيام كورسات الحكام لاي اتحاد معني. 
المادة : 150
تشرف اللجنة المركزية للحكام علي جميع الامتحانات طبقا لهذه القواعد او أي لوائح يصدرها مجلس الادارة. 
المادة : 151
يجب عقد الامتحانات التحريرية للترقى من حكم تحت الاختبار الى حكم مرة واحدة سنويا في وقت واحد في جميع الاتحادات المحلية إذا أمكن ذلك . 
المادة : 152
يجب علي اللجنة المركزية للحكام إخطار الجالسين للامتحانات بمكان وتاريخ عقدها قبل اسبوعين علي الاقل من تاريخ الامتحان. 
المادة : 153
يتم ارسال اوراق الامتحانات في مظروف مختوم بالشمع الاحمر مع المندوب الذى تنتدبه اللجنة المركزية للحكام لإجراء الامتحانات. 
المادة : 154
يجب علي مندوب اللجنة المركزية للحكام إعادة أوراق الإجابة الي سكرتير اللجنة المركزية للحكام وتقوم اللجنة بالإشراف علي التصحيح واجازة النتيجة وإرسالها الي سكرتير الاتحاد. 
المادة : 155
يتكفل الاتحاد بتكلفة ترحيل مندوب اللجنة المركزية للحكام على أن يتكفل الاتحاد المعني أو الاتحادات المعنية بالاستضافة وتوفير الترحيل الداخلي والنثرية اللازمة المقررة كبدل سفر. 
المادة : 156
ترسل استمارة الامتحانات المقررة التي توضح النتيجة الي سكرتير اللجنة المركزية للحكام  
المادة : 157
يجب علي سكرتير الاتحاد عرض نتائج الامتحانات علي مجلس الادارة  
المادة: 158
يجوز للجنة المركزية للحكام إلغاء أو تأجيل أي امتحان او عدم اعتماد نتيجة أي حكم مع ذكر الاسباب . 
المادة : 159
يجوز استئناف كل القرارات المتعلقة بالامتحانات الي مجلس الادارة في ظرف اسبوعين من تاريخ القرار ويكون القرار نهائيا. 
المادة : 160
يحدد مجلس الادارة رسوم الامتحانات ومصروفات الحكم المنتدب التي يقوم بدفعها الاتحاد المعني. 
المادة : 161
يجب اجراء كشف طبي مسبقا قبل تسجيل الحكم وعند تقديم طلب الالتحاق بجهاز التحكيم كما يجوز للجنة المركزية للحكام ان تقرر إجراء كشف طبي اثناء الموسم كلما دعت الحاجة الي ذلك. 
المادة : 162
يجوز لمجلس الاتحاد المعنى توزيع الحكام لادارة اى انواع من المباريات 
مخصصات الحكام
المادة : 163
يصرف الاتحاد المعني لكل حكم مسجل كل سنتين آلاتي :
‌أ- صافرة .
‌ب- اللبس المصدق عليه من الاتحاد .
‌ج- نسخة من النظام الأساسي وهذه القواعد و أي قواعد ونظم يصدرها الاتحاد و مرشد الحكام و أي قوانين ولوائح دولية خاصة باللعبة . 
المادة : 164
يجب الا يتصرف الحكم باي حال من الاحوال في المعدات والمهمات التي صرفت له سواء بالبيع او الاعارة او غيرها. 
المادة : 165
يجب علي الاتحاد المعني صرف بطاقات للحكام العاملين تثبت شخصيتهم ودرجتهم وتسمح لهم بمشاهدة المباريات التي ينظمها الاتحاد والاتحاد المحلي والاتحاد الفرعي كما يجوز صرف هذه البطاقات للحكام غير العاملين والمتقاعدين بعد توصية لجنة التحكيم للاتحاد المعني. 
المادة : 166
يقرر مجلس الادارة او مجلس الاتحاد المعني فئات بدل الانتقال الواجب دفعها للحكام والحكام المساعدين.  
المادة : 167
يجب ان يراعي الحكم في كل مكان وزمان ما يلي:
‌أ) ان يكون الحكم مثالا للخلق الرياضي وان يكون امينا في تنفيذ قانون اللعبة.
‌ب) ان يمتنع الحكم عن انتقاد أي حكم امام الجمهور او في وسائل الاعلام المختلفة.
‌ج) ان يمتنع الحكم عن التعليق او نشر أي معلومات في وسائل الاعلام المختلفة عن أي مباراة اشترك في ادارتها او ادارها حكام اخرون . 
تحكيم المباريات
المادة : 168 
يجب علي اللجنة المركزية للحكام او المحلية او الفرعية المختصة تعيين الحكام ومساعدي الحكام من بين الحكام المسجلين والمستعان بهم لادارة المباريات التي ينظمها الاتحاد المعني دون تقييد بدرجة الحكم او الناديين المتباريين مع مراعاة سجل الحكام المنصوص عليه في هذه القواعد. 
المادة : 169
يجب علي أي حكام تم تعينهم لادارة أي مبارة عهدت اليهم يجب ادارتها وفق قواعد التحكيم المعمول بها . 
المادة : 170
يجب اخطار اى حكم او مساعدى الحكم المعينيين لادارة اى مباراة كتابة قبل ثمانية واربعين ساعة على الاقل من وقت المباراة الا فى الحالات الطارئة  
المادة : 171
اذا اعتذر حكم المباراة او مساعدى الحكم المعينيين يجب ابلاغ ذلك الي الشخص المسئول في فترة لاتقل عن اربعة وعشرين ساعة من قيام المباراة مع ذكر الاسباب كتابة ويجوز قبول الاعتذار اذا كانت الاسباب معقولة. 
المادة : 172
اذا لم يخطر حكم المبارة او تخلف عن الحضور حتى وقت بداية المباراة يمكن لأي من طاقم التحكيم المعين لإدارة المباراة أن يقوم بإدارتها  
المادة : 173
اذا لم يعين مساعدي الحكم او تغيبا او تغيب احدهما لاي سبب من الاسباب فعلي الحكم ان يعين اخريين او يطلب من الناديين ان يعيين كلا منهما شخصا مساعدا للحكم . 
المادة : 174
في حالة عدم وجود حكام في أي منطقة او توقفهم لاي سبب من الاسباب يجوز للاتحاد المعني الاستعانة باشخاص من ذوى الخبرة او حكام مناطق اخرى لادارة مبارياته. 
المادة : 175
اذا تاخر او تغيب حكم معين لادارة أي مباراة يجب ان يقدم تقريرا مكتوبا لسكرتير الاتحاد المعني في ظرف ثمانية واربعين ساعة من تاريخ المباراة موضحا أسباب التأخير أو الغياب. 
المادة : 176
اذا لم يحضر حكم المباراة اواي من مساعديه المعينين يجب علي سكرتير الاتحاد المعني في حالة غياب سكرتير لجنة التحكيم المختصة ان يطلب من أي حكم موجود ادارة المباراة وفي حالة عدم وجود أي من المسئولين اعلاه يجوز لرئيسى الفريقين الاتفاق علي اختيار حكم موجود لادارة المباراة. 
المادة : 177
يجب على اى حكم او مساعد حكم عدم الاشتراك فى ادارة اى مباراة لم يصادق عليها مجلس الادارة او المجلس المحلى او الفرعى المختص . 
المادة : 178
يجب ان يلبس الحكم ومساعدا الحكم اللبس الذي صادق عليه الاتحاد كما يجب استعمال الاعلام المصادق عليها من الاتحاد. 
المادة : 179
يجب على الحكم ومساعدى الحكم معاينة ميدان اللعب والكور وغيرها قبل بداية المباراة بربع ساعة على الاقل للتأكد من صلاحيتهم  
المادة :180
يجب على اى حكم او مساعدى الحكم ان يتقدم بشكوى الى سكرتير الاتحاد المعنى ضد اى شخص يحاول التأثير عليه لمصلحة فريق دون الاخر .  
المادة : 181
يجب على الحكم ان يستلم قبل بداية المباراة من كل فريق كشفا من ثلاثة صور من لاعبيه والبدلاء وارقام الفنائل التى يلبسونها واسماء الجهاز الفنى والمرافقين للفريق على ان لا يزيدعددهم عن خمسة  
المادة : 182
يجب علي أي حكم تقديم تقرير مكتوب للاتحاد المعني لاي مباراة ادارها في مدة اقصاها اربعة وعشرين ساعة من نهاية المباراة ويعتبر التقرير نهائي فيما يتعلق بوقائع المباراة ويشمل التقرير آلاتي : 
‌أ) مكان وتاريخ ونوع المباراة
‌ب) نتيجة المباراة مع ذكر عدد الاصابات لكل فريق والزمن الذي سجلت فيه كل اصابة واللاعب الذي احرزها . 
‌ج) زمن بداية ونهاية كل شوط واسباب أي تاخير في الزمن المحدد لبداية كل شوط اذا حدث ذلك. 
‌د) ذكر المدة اذا تاخر أي من الفريقين في الحضور للملعب وعدد لاعبي كل فريق عند بداية المبارة. 
هـ) الزمن الاضافي واسبابه 
و) تسجيل اسم أي لاعب اصيب اثناء المبارة وسبب الاصابة. 
ز) تسجيل اسم أي لاعب ينذر او يطرد من الميدان والاسباب التي دعت لذلك. 
ح‌) تسجيل أي تصرفات غير طبيعية من الفريقين او اللاعبين او المدربين. 
ط‌) تسجيل أي ملاحظات اخري يتطلب تضمينها في التقرير. 
ى) يجب ان يرفق مع التقرير اسماء لاعبي كل فريق والاحتياطي وان يوضع في كل كشف نمرة اللاعب المطابقة لاسمه.  
المادة : 183
تعتبر قرارات الحكم المتعلقة بالحقائق و الوقائع المتعلقة باللعب نهائية . 
محاسبة الحكام
المادة : 184
يجب علي اللجنة المركزية للحكام أو المحلية أو الفرعية ان تتخذ اجراءات المحاسبة لاي حكم فشل في تقديم أسباب معقولة بعدم حضوره او تأخيره او رفضه لادارة أي مباراة . 
المادة: 185
يجوز للجنة المركزية للحكام أو المحلية أو الفرعية إيقاف أي حكم لحين محاسبته. 
المادة : 186
يجوز لمجلس الإدارة او لجنة الحكام المركزية أو مجلس الاتحاد المعني او لجنة حكام الاتحاد المعني توقيع أي من الجزاءات التالية علي أى حكم مسجل بسبب السلوك او أي تصرف اخر يستدعي المحاسبة.
‌أ- لفت النظر 
‌ب- الإنذار
‌ج- الإيقاف لمدة لا تقل عن شهر ولا تزيد عن عام. 
‌د- إلغاء تسجيل الحكم من الكشف العام بعد موافقة مجلس الإدارة  
المادة : 187
يشمل السلوك غير الرياضي مخالفة القانون واللوائح الصادرة بموجبه والنظام الأساسي للاتحاد أو الاتحاد المعني أو اللجنة المركزية للحكام أو لجنة تحكيم الاتحاد المعني أو التغيب أو التأخير بدون عذر مقبول أو إساءة سمعة الاتحاد أو أي من الاتحادات المحلية أو الاتحادات الفرعية أو اللجان أو الافراد التابعين لها أو ان ياتي باي عمل من شانه ان يمس شخصيته كحكم أو شخصية أي حكم آخر.  
المادة : 188
تقبل الشكاوي ضد الحكام بعريضة مكتوبة يبت فيها الاتحاد المعني بناء علي توصية لجنة الحكام المعنية وفق هذه القواعد. 
المادة :189
‌أ) تسجيل جميع الجزاءات في سجلات الحكام محليا وتخطر بها اللجنة المركزية للحكام التي تقوم بتسجيلها فى السجل العام وسجل الحكم الخاص.
‌ب) يتم تسجيل الحكام في الاتحاد وفي الاتحاد المحلي أو الفرعي الذي يتبع له وفقا للقواعد العامة.
‌ج) مجلس الإدارة و المجلس المحلي أو الفرعي المختص هو الجهة المختصة بشئون التحكيم تساعده في ذلك لجان الحكام المركزية و المحلية و الفرعية وفقا لأحكام النظام الأساسي و القواعد العامة أو أي لوائح أو قرارات صادرة بموجبها .
‌د) لا يجوز لأي حكم مسجل أن يشترك في إدارة أو تنظيم أو إجراء أي مباراة يكون أحد أو كلا طرفيها فريق غير منتسب إلا بموافقة مجلس الإدارة أو المجلس المحلي أو الفرعي المختص . 
هـ) يعتبر طلب الحكم وقبوله التسجيل قبولا لتطبيق أحكام النظام الأساسي وأي قواعد عامة أو لوائح أو أوامر أو قرارات تصدر بموجبه .عليه لا يجوز لأي حكم مسجل اللجوء للقضاء في أي قضية أو نزاع رياضي بينه وبين الاتحاد أوالاتحاد المحلي أوالاتحاد الفرعي أثناء تسجيله 
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الفصل السادس عشر
المدربون
تصنيف ودرجات المدربين
المادة :190المدرب العامل هو المدرب الذي استوفي شروط التسجل بالاتحاد المعني وتم تسجيله قبل بداية الموسم ويدرب احد الاندية او الفرق او عضوا عاملا باللجان المساعدة بالاتحادات المعنية.

المادة : 191
تكون درجات المدربين علي النحو التالي:
‌أ) مدرب الحاصل علي شهادة تدريب اولية كحد ادني 
‌ب) مدرب أول الحاصل علي شهادة تدريب متوسط كحد ادني 
‌ج) مدرب عام الحاصل علي شهادة تدريب عليا كحد ادني 
‌د) مدرب قومي الحاصل علي شهادة تدريب تخصصية. 
هـ) مدرب خبير الحاصل علي شهادات التأهيل مع الخبرة العملية

المادة : 192
يجب علي اللجنة المركزية للمدربين بموافقة مجلس الإدارة تحديد شروط كل درجة من درجات المدربين وكيفية الترقي لها .

تسجيل المدربين
المادة : 193

يجب على اى شخص يرغب فى ان يكون مدرباً ان تتوفر فيه الشروط الاتية:-
‌أ) لايقل عمره عن خمسة وعشرين عاما
‌ب) اكمل تعليمه الثانوى العالى كحد ادنى ويجوز استثناء اللاعبين الدولين 
‌ج) مارس لعبة كرة القدم كلاعب مسجل ومقيد بكشوفات اى نادى منتسب لفترة لاتقل عن سبعة سنوات 

المادة : 194
يحفظ الاتحاد المعنى سجلا عاما بصورة للاتحاد لكل المدربين وسجلا خاصا لكل مدرب يحتوي علي صورة من شهادة ميلاده وشهادته المدرسية وكل ما يتعلق بالامتحانات والتقارير والجزاءات الخاصة .

المادة : 195
يقوم مجلس ادارة الاتحاد المعني في نهاية كل موسم بتسجيل المدربين للموسم الجديد كمدربين عاملين وفق الشروط التي يقررهاالاتحاد المعني.

المادة : 196
لايجوز تسجيل أي مدرب حصل علي شهادة من أي بلد اجنبي الابعد ان يعتمدها مجلس الإدارة بتوصية من اللجنة المركزية للمدربين.

المادة : 197
‌أ) تصدر اللجنة المحلية للمدربين او الفرعية في نهاية كل موسم كشوفات باسماء المدربين الذين تم تسجيلهم للموسم الجديد وتوزعها علي جميع الاندية التابعة للاتحاد المعني.
‌ب) تكون صلة مدربي كرة القدم بالاتحاد أوالاتحاد المحلي أوالاتحاد الفرعي حسب ما ينص عليه النظام الأساسي أو أي قواعد أو لوائح أو قرارات تصدر بموجبه. 

تأهيل وتقييم المدربي
المادة : 198

تقوم اللجنة المركزية للمدربين او أي لجنة اخري او أي شخص يعينه مجلس الادارة بوضع مقررات كورسات التدريب النظرية والعملية والامتحانات الخاصة بتأهيل وترقي المدربين مع مراعاة أي توجيهات يصدرها مجلس الادارة.

المادة :199
تحدد اللجنة المركزية للمدربين رسوم الامتحانات للمدربين بموافقة مجلس الادارة.

المادة : 200
تحدد اللجنة المركزية للمدربين بالاتفاق مع الاتحاد المعني مصروفات اللجنة او الشخص المنتدب للاشراف علي امتحانات المدربين والتي يقوم بسدادها الاتحاد المعني.

المادة : 201
يجب علي الاتحاد اتخاذ كافة الإجراءات اللازمة لتأهيل المدربين داخاليا وخارجيا متي ما امكن ذلك.

المادة :202
يجوز للجنة المركزية للمدربين تأجيل او إلغاء أي امتحان او عدم اعتماد نتيجة أي مدرب مع ذكر الاسباب ويجوز استئناف هذا القرار في خلال اسبوع الي مجلس الادارة الذي يكون قراره نهائيا.

المادة : 203
يجوز للجنة المركزية للمدربين تأجيل أو إلغاء أي امتحان او عدم اعتماد نتيجة أي مدرب مع ذكر الاسباب ويجوز استئناف هذا القرار الي مجلس الادارة .

المادة : 204
تقدم عرائض استئناف امتحانات التدريب الي مجلس الادارة في ظرف اسبوعين من اعلان النتيجة ويكون قرار مجلس الادارة نهائيا.

تعاقد المدربين
المادة : 205
يجب علي أي نادي اخطار الاتحاد المعني بمنطقتة باسم المدرب العامل الذي يقوم بتدريب فريقه كما يحب اخطار الاتحاد المعني ايضا حال ترك المدرب العمل في ذلك النادي لاي سبب من الاسباب.

المادة : 206
يجوز التعاقد مع المدرب بعقد مكتوب وفق اللوائح التي يصدرها مجلس الادارة.

المادة 207:
يجوز لاي نادي او مدرب تقديم شكوي للاتحاد المعني اذا اخل أي منهما بواجبه نحو الاخر ويفصل فيها وفقا لاحكام اللوائح التي يصدرها مجلس الادارة. 

المادة : 208
يجب علي كل نادي يرغب في التعاقد مع مدرب اجنبي ان يقدم كل المستندات المتعلقة بتأهيلة وخبراته للاتحاد للمراجعة والتأكد من صحتها قبل ان يصدر موافقته علي التعاقد

المادة : 209
يجوز لمجلس ادارة الاتحاد المعني منح كل مدرب عامل متعاقد مع نادي بطاقة دخول الاستاد. 

المادة : 210
يحدد مجلس الادارة المدربين للفرق القومية ومخصصاتهم.

محاسبة المدربين
المادة : 211
يجوز لمجلس الادارة او مجلس الاتحاد المعني في حالات السلوك غير الرياضي وبتوصية من لجنة المدربين المختصة محاسبة أي مدرب مسجل وتوقيع أي من الجزاءات التالية:
‌أ) الايقاف لمدة لاتقل عن شهر.
‌ب) شطب تسجيل المدرب محليا. 
‌ج) شطب تسجيل المدرب من الكشف العام بعد موافقة مجلس الادارة.

المادة : 212
يشمل السلوك غير الرياضي المنصوص عليه في هذه القواعد مخالفة القانون او اللوائح الصادرة بموجبه او النظام الاساسي للاتحاد او القواعد والنظم والقرارات التي يصدرها الاتحاد والاتحاد المعني ولجنة المدربين المختصة او اشانة سمعة الاتحاد او أي من لجانه او اعضائه او اساءة أي من المدربين.


*

----------

